# موسوعة الأسئلة والأجوبة



## سمير شربك (3 مارس 2010)

فكرت بتجميع الأسئلة المطروحة في قسم السيارات مع الروابط مباشرة وسوف أكمل الموضوع تباعا 
السؤال-1-
لماذا عدد السلندرات دائما يكون زوجي في مكائن السيارات
رابط الأجابة :http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t60622.html

السؤال -2-
في عمل اصادف تصماميم كثيرة للمحركات تحيرني ولا اجد لها اجابة 
وعلى سبيل المثال التوقيت المحرك ( بين العمود المرفق و الكامات )
رابط الشرح :http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t60308.html

السؤال -3-
كيفية استخدام MULTISCAN plus لفحص اعطال السيارات
رابط الأجابة http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t57595.html

السؤال -4-

ما هو التيربو و ما طريقة عمله ؟ ؟؟؟؟
رابط الأجابة :


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t61939.html
السؤال -5-

لي سيارة مرسيدس 300 موديل 93
المشكلة: عند تبديل السرعات يتحول إلي أقصي تبديل دون تناسب مع السرعة

ماهو السبب برجاء الإفادة وجزاكم الله خير
رابط الأجابة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21132.html

السؤال -6-
سؤال عن الدينمو : يوجد عندي دينامو مفكوك عن سيارة كيف استطيع معرفة قدرته و الامبيرية التي يعطيها عند دورانه 
والكهرباء الناتجة منه كيف استطيع الاستفادة منها هل يجب تخزينها في بطارية أم بتركيب محول مثلاً لاضاءة مصباح وكيف يتم الربط
وما هي المواد اللازمة

رابط الأجابة:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t69142.html

السؤال -7-

كم استطيع ان امشي بالزيت في المحرك

رابط الأجابة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t4718.html

​


----------



## سمير شربك (3 مارس 2010)

السؤال -8-

هل تعلم لماذا يجب ان نغير زيت الفرامل ???
رابط الإجابة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t61941.html
السؤال -9-​لماذا لا تستطيع السيارة الاقلاع على الغير الثالث
او الرابع علماً انهم اسرع من الأول الذي دائماً ما
تلتزم السيارات الاقلاع به 
ارجو التوضيح باستعمال النظريات والمعادلات
رابط الأجابة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t83249.html
السؤال -10-
طرق زيادة قدرة محرك السيارة
رابط الأجابة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94719.html
السؤال -11-
وما هو الكات اوت ( الكتاوت ) وما وظيفته 
رابط الإجابة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126158-2.html
السؤال -12-​خطوات الكشف على الانضغاط فى محركات الاحتراق الداخلى:

رابط الأجابة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t53613.html
السؤال -13-
 1-ما فائدة الترموستات للمحرك 
2-كيف يعمل الترموستات
3-هل الترموستات يمنع ماء اللديتر من الدخول الى المحرك ام يمنع ماء المحرك من الدخول الى اللديتر
4-هل تنصح بحدفه ام تنصح ببقائه ولماذا 

رابط الأجابة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122827.html
السؤال -14-​اصلاح الاطارات التيوبلس ---------------------- منقول
رابط الأجابة:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t121777.html
السؤال -15-
ماهي الحدافه؟ و اهميتها؟
و فيم تستخدم ؟
و انواعها؟؟؟ وفيم يستخدمون؟؟؟
و ما هو الفرق بين الحدافه من النوع freestand 
و من النوع bell housing​رابط الأجابة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129091.html
السؤال -16-

مشكلة دحان ابيض بمحرك ديزل هل من مساعد في حل المشكلة
رابط الأجابة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127408-2.html


----------



## سمير شربك (3 مارس 2010)

السؤال -17-

كل شيء عن البطاريات 

رابط الإجابة :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t26147.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125765.html

السؤال -18-

*فكرة السيارات ذات الدفع الرباعي*​​*رابط الأجابة :*​*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t130995.html*​​


----------



## سمير شربك (3 مارس 2010)

السؤال -19-

ماهو الفرق بين انواع أنظمة الدفع (الامامي,الخلفي,الرباعي) نسبتاًللسائق ؟ وايهم الافضل؟ ولماذا ؟

رابط الأجابة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122564.html

السؤال -20-

الفرق بين الكربرتور والبخاخات 

رابط الأجابة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t178515.html

السؤال -21-

كيف تفحص أجزاء المحرك منهجيا -فحص اسطوانة المحرك

رابط الأجابة :​​


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128164.html​


----------



## سمير شربك (3 مارس 2010)

السؤال -22-

ليه لو عربية فتيس مانيوال واتعطلت ممكن نزوقها تشتغل .. لكن لو عربية أتوماتيك متشتغلش لو زقيناها

رابط الأجابة :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t166079.html

السؤال -23-

ما هو نظام xdrive 
رابط الأجابة:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t182904.html

السؤال -24-
2-كيف تفحص أجزاء المحرك منهجيا- المكبس وحلقاته 

رابط الأجابة :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128700.html
السؤال -25-
اسباب انحراف السيارة 
رابط الأجابة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t158618.html
السؤال -26-​ماهو الفرق بيت نظام الشرارة في البوجيهات التقليدي (كلاسك)االمستخدم في السيارات القديمة والمتكون من ملف الحث والبلاتين وموزع الشرارة والبوجيهات والنظام الحديث الذي يقتصر على جزء صغير فوق البوجيه يغذى من مصدر والسؤال المهم في النظام القديم يتم ضبط المحرك من خلال تعديل وتدوير موزع الشرارة يمينا اويسارا كيف تتم هذه العملية في النظام الحديث

رابط الأجابة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142368.html
السؤال -27-
ما ذا تعني سعة المحرك 2.8سي سي
رابط الأجابة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t7593.html
السؤال -28-​*كيف يعمل عداد السرعة في السيارة Speedometers*

​​​​​​رابط الأجابة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126112.html
السؤال -29-
الفرق بيت الاسبيراتير و الكاربيراتير
رابط الأجابة:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t164844.html
السؤال -30-
اسباب ارتفاع درجة حرارة السيارات وعلاجها
رابط الأجابة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t65847.html​​


----------



## سمير شربك (4 مارس 2010)

أريد أن أنوه أن هذه الأجوبة ليست من إبداعي وإنما لمشرفينا الأفاضل ولأعضائنا المميزين الذين أكن لهم كل الأحترام والتقدير 
حيث وجدت من المفيد بعد إذنهم جمع هذه الأجوبة علها تفيد الجميع


----------



## اوطان (6 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم كيف حالكم اتمنى منكم مساعدتي في تصميم وبناء دارة لريموت كنترول يتحكم بماسحات زجاج السيارة اي التحكم بماسحات زجاج السيارة عن طريق الريموت كنترول ارجو منكم المساعدة العاجلة وشكرا لجهودكم


----------



## سمير شربك (6 مارس 2010)

أعتقد ان الإشارة ستكون بين محرك المساحات ودارة الريمول وتتعلق بحساسات ويمكن الربط بين السرع للمحرك 
ودارة الريمول 

مجرد فكرة


----------



## سمير شربك (6 مارس 2010)

السؤال 31 

عن كتب هامة للسيارات 
الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t176318.html

السؤال 32
 كيف نفك رموز اجزاء السيارة (معلومات هامة جدا )
الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t29297.html

السؤال 33
سؤال وشرح عن التزييت وكل شيء عنه (التزييت Lubricating System )
الربط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180634.html

السؤال 34
ضبط تقسيمه الكرنك مع عمود الكامه!!! 
الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t179349.html

السؤال 35

ممكن من حضراتكم شرح نظام الصمامات متغيرة التوقيت Variable Valve Timing مع رسومات او فيديو 
او اي نظام يعمل على تحسين اداء المحرك 


الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t170478.html

السؤال 36
 مواصفات الزيوت واستعمالاتها 

الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101466.html
السؤال 37 

ما المقصود تشغيل المحرك على الحمل الخالي؟ Engine Idling
الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125464.html
السؤال 38 
*الاسباب التى تؤدى الى ضعف الانضغاط فى المحرك* 
*الاسباب التى تؤدى الى ضعف الانضغاط فى المحرك*

الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t162600.html

السؤال 39
معلومات قيمة عن الإطارات 
الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t182296.html

السؤال 40 
محركات البنزين ومحركات الديزل
الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122392.html


----------



## بابطاح (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا باشمهندس سمير


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (11 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع 

بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2010)

موسوعة رائعة
شكرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 مارس 2010)




----------



## العقاب الهرم (24 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## حسام الليسطو (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن لو سمحت تفيدنا بمعلومات عن أجهزة فحص السيارات scanner cars 
شكرا


----------



## سمير شربك (25 مارس 2010)

حسام الليسطو قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن لو سمحت تفيدنا بمعلومات عن أجهزة فحص السيارات scanner cars
> شكرا


 
شكرا لك على تصفح الموضوع 
وأجيب على سؤالك بالموضوع التالي الذي اطلعت عليه 

ماهى الاجهزة الحديثة لكشف اعطال السيارات
Art equipment to detect malfunctions car</SPAN></SPAN>

ماهي اجهزة الفحص
هي معدات تستخدم للاتصال مع البرنامج الداخلي للعقل لقراءة المعلومات التي يستقبلها العقل وقراءة الاعطال التي يسجلها العقل علما ان هذه الاجهزة لاتستطيع الوصول الى الاعطال الميكانيكية او الكهربائية العامة الا اذا كانت تحت المراقبة من قبل حساسات العقل مثلا اعطال ميكانيك المحرك في الرنكات او السلندر او ضغط الاويل بم لا يمكن التحقق منها بالجهاز لانها خارج دائرة المراقبة للحساسات
كيف تتم عملية الفحص
تتم بواسطة الاتصال بين العقل والجهاز عن طريق نقاط ارسال واستقبال المعلومات التي توجد في كل العقول بالتصميم الاساسي للعقل وفي بعض الموديلات تتم بواسطة سلك واحد يسمى كي لاين حيث يتم من خلال هذا السلك عملية السؤال والجواب بين العقل والجهاز 
كيف يحفظ العقل القراءات والاعطال
تصل للعقل قيم الحساسات المتصلة معه ويقوم بحفظ القيم في ملف خاص بجهاز الفحص وكذلك يقوم العقل بمراقبة قيم الحساسات اذا خرجت عن القيم المقررة يسجل عطل عن ذلك الحساس ويحفظ معلومات عن لحظة التعطل في ملف اخر خاص بالجهاز يسمى مسجل الاعطال وملف المعلومات المجمدة وعندما تصل السيارة للفحص يسأل الجهاز العقل عن كل الفقرات ويقوم الغقل بالاجابة عنها حسب مامخزون في الملفات التي ذكرت
 تاريخ اجهزة الفحص
 توجد اجهزة فحص منذ الثمانينات للسيارات الامريكية واليابانية والاوربية التي كانت شائعة وكانت كل شركة تصنع فيشة الفحص الخاصة بها ومن شركة تتفق معها وحتى بداية التسعينات بدأت الشركات الكبرى توحد فيشة فحص لمنتجاتها من السيارات ومن ثم مع دخول شركات كثيرة وجديدة لسوق صناعة السيارات مثل الكوري والصيني والاسترالي ومن اوربا الشرقية وغيرها تولدت الضرورة لتوحيد نظام فحص السيارات في كل العالم فخرجت لنا فكرة فيشة الفحص او بي دي 1 OBD I وبعدها تطورت فكرة فيشة الفحص الموحدة الى او بي دي 2 OBD II وذلك في منتصف التسعينات وفي مطلع الالفية 2000 تم استحداث نضام الفيشة الجديدة للفحص وهي فيشة وهي CAN BUS
 انواع اجهزة الفحص الشائعة
 من الانتاج الامريكي SNAP ON وهو جهاز متخصص بالسيارات الامريكية او الموردة لاميركا من دول اخرى OTC GENSYS وهو جهاز متخصص بالامريكي والاوربي والمورد لاميركا من دول اخرى
الانتاج الاوربي GLOBAL جهاز اوربي عام للسيارات في العالم و الاوربية خصوص
الانتاج الكوري CARMAN SCAN وهو جهاز عام لكل الانواع من السيارات في العالم ويتخصص بالكيا والهونداي 
الانتاج الصيني LAUNCH X431 جهاز عام لكل انواع السيارات في العالم ويتخصص بالاسيوي منه واغلب هذه الاجهزة تحتوي الفيش القديمة للسيارات قبل توحيد الفيشة العامة او بي دي 2 وحسب حداثة السيارة تكون عملية الفحص اعمق وادق وتتمكن من اجراء عمليات التصفير والتغيير في العمل واذا كانت قديمة كان الفحص سطحي للاعطال المسجلة وبعض القراءات العامة
 طريقة استخدام اجهزة الفحص​
يجب ان تكون لنا المعرفة بالسيارة المراد فحصها من حيث النوع الموديل ونوع المحرك ونوع النظام الالكتروني ايضا في بعض الانواع 
تحديد نوع فيشة الفحص الموجودة واذا كانت متوفرة بجهازك ام ل 
تحديد عام للعطل بالسيارة من خلال محادثة صاحبها لمعرفة الجدوى الممكنة من عملية الفحص 
توصيل الجهاز بالفيشة المتوفرة والمناسبة على ان يكون البرنامج يحتوي السيارة المراد فحصه 
فتح مفتاح السيارة وتشغيل الجهاز وتركه ليعد البرنامج ومن ثم اتباع تعليمات الشاشة الخاصة بالجهاز من خلال تحديد نوع السيارة وموديل السنة اذا طلب ونوع الفيشة المستعملة اذا طلب ونوع المحرك الموجود اذا طلب ايض بعد هذه الخطوات يبدأ الجهاز بالمسح الالكتروني بحثا عن السيارة وعندما يؤمن الاتصال معها سوف يعرض عليك قائمة القائمة تحتوي المنظومات التي يمكن قراءتها في السيارة مثل المحرك الكير الكهربائي البريك الكهربائي منظومة الاكياس الهوائية وغيرها من المنظومات ذات التحكم الالكتروني في السيارة 
الان يجب ان نختار المنظومة التي نريد فحصها اولا مثلا المحرك قد يعرض علينا حينها انواع من المحركات ذو الكامشفت الواحد أو ذو الكامشفت الثنائي او يسأل المحرك ذو وقود خالي من الرصاص او وقود يحتوي على الرصاص ليحدد منطقة التوريد حسب النوع او نوع السلندر اربعة مستقيم او ستة في او ثمانية سلندر مثل 
بعد هذا التحديث يتم الدخول للمنظومة المطلوبة ويعرض علينا اختيارات الدخول لمسجل الاعطال لقراءة الاعطال السابقة المسجلة في ذاكرة العقل او اجراء عملية مسح للاعطال السابقة لتحديد الاعطال الحالية فقط او قراءة قيم الحساسات الحالية او قراءة المعلومات المجمدة منذ اخر عطل مسجل او اجراء عملية تحكم بتشغيل وأطفاء بعض المكونات التي يتحكم بها العقل مثل الفيتبم او البخاخ المعين او الايسي وغيرها 
عند قراءة الاعطال المسجلة لايجوز اعتبارها اعطال فعلية دائمية وانما قد تكون سجلت اثناء اعمال الفحص غير المدروسة لذا نقوم بتسجيل كل الاعطال التي نجدها ثم نقوم بمسحها من ذاكرة العقل لان العقل احيانا يوقف بعض العمليات بسبب وجود اعطال مسجلة ومن ثم نجري عملية تشغيل واطفاء للسيارة وشوط فحص تراي ونعود بعدها لقراءة مسجل الااعطال لمعرفة الاعطال الثابتة من المتطايرة واذا وجدنا عطل ثابت نرجع الى قراءة الحساس الذي يمثله العطل اذا كانت طبيعية فالعطل كاذب او بمعنى اصح يسجل بسبب ضرفي للمحرك مثلا يسجل عطل حساس الكرنك عندما تكون البطارية ضعيفة وعندما يكون المشغل السلف ضعيف بالتدوير للمحرك وعلى هذا الاساس لايجوز اعتباره عاطلا الا بعد اجراء عمليات الفحص الكلاسيكية المعتادة للبحث عن العطل لكن في هذا المثال نحن ضيقنا منطقة البحث عن العطل من خلال استخدام الجهاز بالبحث 
 
الإجابة منقولللللللللللللللللللللللللللة


----------



## سمير شربك (25 مارس 2010)

ونستمر في الأسئلة :
السؤال 41 :
س/هـل يوجد حساس لوني..؟؟

س/كيف يعمل الحساس الضوئي..؟؟


الطلـب الثاني

ابـغا بحث كـامل عن الحساسات المستخدمه بالسيارات..؟؟
ويـاليــت يكون بالصور ...؟؟

الجواب ك بالرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t185495.html

السؤال 42:
فرامل السيارات الثقيلة (الشاحنات و الحافلات):

الجواب بالرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122252.html
السؤال 43:
*التزييت Lubricating System*

*الجواب بالرابط :*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180634.html*

*السؤال 44:*

*كيفية تركيب محركات السيارات *

*الجواب بالرابط *

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152613.html*

*والرابط :*

*http://www.metacafe.com/watch/169152/deutz_engine/*

*السؤال 45 :*

*أجزاء دائرة الشحن :*

*الجواب بالرابط *

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t183418.html*

*او بالرابط *

*http://rapidshare.com/files/356665819/________________________________.wmv.html*

*السؤال 46 *

*املك سيارة هوندا سيفيك 1991 (كاربوريتر) حجم المحرك 16 valve وانا اريد ان اعرف مواصفات مضخة الوقود وذلك لانني لااعرف المواصفات المطلوبة للـ fuel pump للسيارة لان المضخة التي قوة دفع الوقود 4 كيلو ولكن السيارة تستهلك وقود تقريبا 40 لتر خلال 250 كيلو متر . الجواب بالرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t178515.html
السؤال 47 :
فك رموز اجزاء السيارة (معلومات هامة جدا ) 
الجواب بالرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t29297.html

*


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (25 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم سمير 
جهودك واضحة ومشكورة ، ونسأل الله ان يمدك بالهمة لمتابعة ما ابتدأته فهو موضوع قيم للغاية .جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## طارق فاروق زين (25 مارس 2010)

*طريقة فتح السرعة لسيارة مرسيدس أكتروس بجهاز ستار*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو منكم التكرم بشرح طريقة فتح السرعة لسيارة مرسيدس أكتروس بجهاز ستار:1:


----------



## سمير شربك (27 مارس 2010)

طارق فاروق زين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أرجو منكم التكرم بشرح طريقة فتح السرعة لسيارة مرسيدس أكتروس بجهاز ستار:1:


 
لاحظت صديقي طرحك للسؤال في عدة اماكن وكذا موضوع 
اجيبك باختصار ك
مثلا تسلم السيارة من الوكالة للزبون بسرعة مثبتة مثلا بحدود 89 كم بالساعة 
ولكن الزبون أو السائق يريد فتح السرعة 
نستعمل جهاز ستار بوضع الفيشة الخاصة بالجهاز مكانها في السيارة مارسيدس اكتروس 
ونشغل الجهاز وتعطيه امر فتح السرعة وليكن للمجال 110 كم بالساعة فيقرا الجهاز المعطيات 
وتعطيه أمر التنفيذ 
فيثبت المعطيات الجديدة على السيارة وتصبح السرعة المحددة من 89 إلى 110 


هذا بالمختصر 
ويمكنك مشاهدة ذلك باي جهاز كومبيوتر خاص للأكتروس


----------



## سمير شربك (28 مارس 2010)

السؤال 48:
موسوعة السيارات والمحركات - Vehicles 
الجواب بالرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125023.html
السؤال 49 
معلومات قيمة عن الأطارات
الجواب بالرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t182296.html


السؤال 50 :
محرك البنزين رباعي الأشواط (FOUR-STROKE PETROL ENGINE

الجواب :
بالرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t2231.html

السؤال 51:
السمكرة

الجواب بالرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76912.html
والرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t7879.html

السؤال 52
ماهي فوائد تسخين محرك السيارة ؟
السيارة التي لا يتم تسخينها هل تتعرض لمشاكل ميكانيكية ؟

الجواب بالرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t182816.html

السؤال 53:
التحكم فى كمية الوقود ديزل

الجواب بالرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154868.html

السؤال 54:
معايره اخذيه وطبله الموقف (Measuring Drum And Shoe For Adjustment) 

الجواب بالرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t186186.html

السؤال 55:
وفر نقودك ووقودك

الجواب بالرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t186453.html


نتابع


----------



## سمير شربك (30 مارس 2010)

هنا ساطرح وضمن هذا الموضوع :
أعطال في السيارة وعلاجها :
أولا : المحرك

 أ--المحرك لا يدور عند إدارة المفتاح
أسباب العطل والعلاج 
1- ضعف البطارية أو تلفها 

- اشحن البطارية أو غيرها 

2- رداءة توصيل كابلات البطارية 

- نظف أقطاب البطارية أو غير الكابلات 

- التشغيل خلال دفع العربة مع تعشيق السرعة الثانية 

3- احتمال وجود ماء داخل السلندرات أو حشر المكابس 

- لابد من اللجوء لميكانيكي متخصص للكشف والإصلاح 

4-وجود خطأ في تعشيق ترس المارش مع ترس الحدافة وعادة ما ينتج عن ذلك صوت عند محاولة الإدارة

- يعاد تربيط وضبط المارش في مكانه الصحيح لاحتمال 
عطل في مفتاح التوصيل الرئيسي 
- إصلح العيب أو استبدل قفل الكونتاكت


ب-- المحرك يدور ببطء ولكن لا يبدأ الحركة 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 
1-ضعف البطارية 
- أعد شحن البطارية إذا تأكدغير البطارية إذا تأكد تلف البطارية 

2- سوء التوصيلات أو تآكل الكابلات الرئيسية 
- غير الكابلات التالفة أو أعد إحكام الوصلات

3- عدم تلامس الكابل الأرضي مع الهيكل جيداً 
- نظف مكان الوصلة جيداً واحكم الربط 

4- عيب في المارش 
- يزال العيب أو يستبدل المارش

5 - زيادة لزوجة الزيت في كرتير الزيت 
- يفرغ الزيت ويعاد الملء بزيت ذو لزوجة مناسبة 

ج -- المحرك يدور بطريقة عادية ولكن لا يبدأ في الاشعال 

أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

1- اختبر وجود الكهرباء في سلك البوجيهات إذا تأكد وجود عيب في دورة الاشعال
فقد يكون هناك عدم وجود كهرباء في أسلاك البوجيهات 

2- اختبر الكهرباء القادمة من البوبينة واختبر الأسلاك الموصلة للبوبينة واختبر غطاء الاسبراتير من حيث الشروخ أو الرطوبة واختبر أيضاً البلاتين
 وتأكد من عدم وجود قصور في أي منها أو فصل في أي منها عدم وجود كهرباء في سلك التوصيل من الاسبرتير للبوجيه 

انزع فلتر الهواء وراقب سلامة عمل بوابات الكربراتير وتأكد من أنه يقوم برش البنزين عند ضغط دواسة البنزين عند وجود كهرباء في اسلاك البوجيهات ويدل على ذلك حدوث شرارة بين أي سلك من أسلاك البوجيهات عند تقريب طرفه من جسم المحرك لمسافة 5 - 10 سم وإدارة المارش 

د- المحرك يدور ولكن لا يبدأ في الإشعال 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 
اختبر عمل طلمبة الوقود بنزع خرطوم توصيل الوقود من ناحية الكربراتير ثم ادر المحرك بالمارش واختبر اندفاع البنزين من الخرطوم مع دوران المحرك
اضغط بدال البنزين عدة مرات وانظر خلال الكربراتير فإذا بدا جافاً فإن ذلك يعني وجود شوائب في فونيات الكربراتير وفي مدخل غرفة العوامة ويجب تنظيفها وإذا بدا الكربراتير به آثار بنزين فذلك يعني أن العيب في شمعات الاحتراق ويجب فكها والتأكد من سلامتها ومن الخلوص بين طرفيها عند التأكد من وصول البنزين للكربراتير 
تأكد من وجود بنزين في تنك السيارة لأنه في بعض الأحيان يعطي عداد البنزين قراءة خاطئة عدم وجود بنزين في التنك
تأكد من سلامة توصيلات خراطيم البنزين وعدم وجود سد بها تأكد من نظافة فلتر البنزين افتح غطاء طلمبة البنزين ونظف الطلمبة من الداخل وأعد الغطاء مع التأكد من احكام إغلاقه في حالة طلمبة البنزين الميكانيكية 

ه--المحرك يحدث فيه " باك فاير " أو تخرج شحنة بنزين من الكربراتير
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج ​
أسباب العطل أعد ضبط توقيت الاسبراتير 
خطأ في ضبط توقيت الاسبراتير 
وجود رطوبة في غطاء الاسبراتير أو في أسلاك الاسبراتير جففه جيداً وتأكد من سلامة توقيت الاشتعال


----------



## سمير شربك (30 مارس 2010)

ثانيا : اداء المحرك

أ-- المحرك يبطل في السرعات البطيئة والمحرك بارد
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

1- صمام الخانق (الشفاط) يحتاج ضبط 
اضبط صمام الخانق (الشفاط)
أعد تشغيل وصلات التشغيل وغير التالف منها 
2--صمام الخانق (الشفاط) لا يعمل 

يعاد ضبط عدد اللفات ليكون حوالي 700 لفة / دقيقة 
السرعة البطيئة مضبوطة على عدد لفات قليل جداً 

ب-- المحرك يبطل في السرعات البطيئة حتى بعد التسخين 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

1--عدم ضبط الهواء والبنزين بطريقة صحيحة 
- يعاد ضبط الهواء والبنزين للسرعة البطيئة 

2- انسداد في " باك " نافورة السرعة البطيئة 
- نظف الباك النافورة جيداً 


3--نقطة تلامس " البلاتين " متآكلة أو غير مضبوطة 
- نظف وأعد ضبط خلوص نقط التلامس في الموزع 

4- طفح الكربراتير (الشرقان)
-أعد ضبط مستوى البنزين في غرفة العوامة بضبط العوامة 

5- وجود تسرب في الخلخلة الناتجة عن حركة المكابس 
- تأكد من احكام ربط كل من الكربراتير وفرن الحر وكل التوصيلات الموصلة في فرن الحر 


ج عدم انتظام السرعة البطيئة للمحرك 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

1- عدم ضبط السرعة ومخلوط الكربراتير 
-أعد ضبط المخلوط للسرعة البطيئة وأعد ضبط عدد اللفات للسرعة البطيئة 

2- وجود تسريب في إحكام التفريغ الناتج عن حركة الاسطوانات مما يؤدي إلى دخول هواء عن طريق الكربراتير ونقل قوة المخلوط الداخل 
عدم ضبط خلوص قاطع تيار الموزع " الأبلاتين " أو تآكل طرفيه 
-أعد الضبط 

3-- عدم ضبط خلوص شمعات الاحتراق " البوجيهات " 
-أعد ضبط خلوص شمعات الاحتراق أو غيرها إن لزم الأمر

4- عدم ضبط توقيت الاشتعال تماماً 
-أعد ضبط توقيت الاشتعال 
اختبر احكام ربط الكربراتير وفرن الحر وتوصيلاته 

د -- المحرك يبطل عند التعجيل
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

1-- طلمبة التعجيل بالكربراتير لا تعمل أو انها تعمل بكفاءة منخفضة 
-اختبر قوة تدفق البنزين لغرفة العوامة قبل الشروع في اصلاح طلمبة التعجيل في الكربراتير 

 2-- صمام الخانق لا يعمل جيداً أو أنه غير مضبوط 
-اختبر عمل صمام الخانق وأصلح العيب 

3- عدم كفاية البنزين الواصل للكربراتير 
-نظف ابرة الكربراتير وقاعدة الأبرة ثم اختبر مستوى الوقود في غرفة العوامة 

4- وجود قصر في داخل الموزع يسببه جهاز التقديم الأتوماتيكي 
-اختبر اسلاك الموزع الداخلية وتأكد من عدم وجود اسلاك عارية ممكن أن تؤدي إلى عملية قصر الدائرة 

5- كثرة الرواسب في فلتر الهواء 
-نظف أو غير عنصر الترشيح في فلتر الهواء 


ه -- المحرك لا يؤدي التعجيل المطلوب والمتناسب مع ضغط دواسة البنزين 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

1- عدم ضبط توقيت الاشتعال 
-أعد ضبط توقيت الاشتعال 

2-- تسرب في التفريغ الناتج داخل المحرك 
-أعد الأحكام وغير الجوانات التالفة 

3- عدم كفاية كمية البنزين الداخلة 
-نظف ابرة الكربراتير والنافورات 



و-- المحرك لا يؤدي التعجيل المناسب مع ضغط دواسة البنزين : 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

1- عدم ضبط أنواع توصيل الحركة من الدواسة إلى الكربراتير
- أختبر الدواسة وأن طول مشوار الدواسة متناسب مع طول مشوار بوابة الكربراتير 

2-- عدم ضبط خلوصات صمامات محرك السيارة 
-أعد ضبط خلوصات صمامات المحرك 

3- عدم كفاية ضغط المكابس قبل الإشعال 
-عملية رودية للصمامات أو غير جوان وش السلندر 

4- عدم ضبط مقدم الشرارة الأتوماتيكي 
-غير أي جزء متآكل أو مكسور وأعد احكام توصيلات خرطوم الخلخلة الواصل للموزع 

ن -- قلة القدرة الناتجة عن المحرك : 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

1-- عدم ضبط توقيت الاشتعال 
-أختبر الدواسة وأن طول مشوار الدواسة متناسب مع طول مشوار بوابة الكربراتير 

2- عدم ضبط مقدم الشرارة الأتوماتيكي 
-أعد ضبط واصلاح اللازم 

3- تسرب الخلخلة من المحرك 
-أختبر وأصلح سبب التسرب من فرن الحر أو الكربراتير 

4- عدم ضبط خلوصات الصمامات 
-أعد ضبط الخلوصات

5- قلة الضغط داخل الأسطونات 
-اختبر ضغط المحرك ويرسل المحرك للعمرة إذا كانت حالته تحتاج إلى عمرة 

6- قلة كمية الوقود الواصل إلى الكربراتير 
-أختبر طلمبة البنزين أو ابرة الكربراتير ثم نافورات الكربراتير 

7-- عدم ضبط الوصلات الميكانيكية من البدال إلى الكربراتير 
-أعد ضبط الوصلات ليتناسب مشوار الدواسة مع مشوار الباب في الكربراتير 



م-- المحرك يبطل عند إيقاف السيارة ولكن يدور في الأحوال الأخرى : 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

1- مسمار ضبط باب الكربراتير يحتاج إعادة ضبط 
-اضبط السرعة البطيئة بتزويد عدد اللفات 

2- انسداد فونية دخول الهواء 
-يتم تنظيف الفونية جيداً 

3- تسرب في طلمبة عن طريق فرن الحر 
-اختبر احكام ربط كل الأجزاء الموصلة لمدخل الهواء بما فيها ماسورة التقديم الاتوماتيكي 

4- زيادة سخونة المحرك 
-اختبر توقيت الاشعال ودورة التبريد وضبط الكربراتير وشد سير المروحة وكذلك الترموستات لمعرفة سبب زيادة سخونة المحرك 

5- زيادة سخونة شمعات الاحتراق " البوجيهات "
-اختبر مدى مطابقة نوع البوجيه لمواصفات السيارة 

6-- وجود نقطة كربونية ساخنة داخل غرفة الاشتعال 
-إزالة الشوائب الكربونية المترسبة داخل غرفة الاشعال 

7- اختلال ضبط خلوصات الصمامات في المحرك
- أعد ضبط الخلوصات 

8-- تسرب في الخلخلة داخل المحرك 
-أعد احكام ربط الوصلات الخاصة بدائرة الحر 

ي-- المحرك يعطس ويبطل 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

1- وقود خطأ من حيث الدرجة 
-أعد ملء التانك بالوقود المناسب الوقود المستعمل أعد ضبط توقيت الاشعال توقيت الشرارة بعيداً جداً عن التوقيت الصحيح 
2- وجود عطل في جهاز التقديم الاتوماتيكي 
-اختبر اليايات والأثقال الخاصة بالطرد المركزي داخل الموزع 
3- زيادة سخونة المحرك 
-اختبر شمعات الاحتراق
4- زيادة السخونة في شمعات الاحتراق 
-ازل الرواسب الكربونية من داخل غرف الاشتعالاختبر دورة التبريد زيادة الترسيبات داخل غرفة الاشتعال 

ق-- تساقط مياه من الشكمان عند بدء الادارة في الجو البارد 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 
لا عيب في المحرك وانما يعد ذلك دليلاً على إحكام المحرك - لا يتم عمل شئ في المحرك 

ص-- تساقط مياه من الشكمان في درجات الحرارة العادية 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 
1- تلف جوان كتلة الاسطوانات 
- غير جوان كتلة الأسطوانات

2- وجود شرخ بغطاء كتلة الاسطوانات أو عدم استواء سطحه الأسفل 
- يتم كشط غطاء كتلة الاسطوانات

ض-- المحرك يقطع مع السرعات العالية : 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

1- وجود اتساخ أو عدم احكام في الوصلات الكهربية في دورة الاشتعال 
-نظف واحكم الرباط 

2-- احتراق أو اتساخ نقطي التلامس في الموزع " الأبلاتين " 
-نظف أوغير " الأبلاتين " 

3-- تلف شمعات الاحتراق " البوجيهات " 
-غير البوجيهات 

4- وجود شوائب في الكربراتير
-نظف الكربراتير

5- عدم ضبط خلوصات الصمامات بالمحرك 
-اختبر وأعد ضبط خلوصات الصمامات

6- زيادة الشوائب في فلتر الهواء 
-نظف أو غير عضو الترشيح في فلتر الهواء

ط-- المحرك به تقطيع وعدم انتظام 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

1- وجود مياه مع الوقود 
-تأكد من نظافة وعدم اختلاط الوقود الموجود بالتنك بأي مياه

2- عدم كفاية مستوى الوقود في الكربراتير 
-اضبط مستوى البنزين في غرفة العوامة بواسطة ضبط العوامة في الكربراتير

3- الوقود على وشك النفاذ من الخزان أو قلة الوقود الواصل للكربراتير 
-أعد ملء خزان السيارة واختبر فلتر الوقود ووصلات الوقود وسلامة عمل طلمبة الوقود

ك-- المحرك لا تصل درجة حرارته لدرجة الحرارة العادية 
أسباب العطل - العــــــــلاج 

1-- عدم ضبط الترمستات أو عدم توافقه مع مدى درجة الحرارة المطلوبة للمحرك 
-غير الترموستات بآخر له المواصفات الصحيحة

2- تلف وحدة الاحساس بالحرارة الموجودة بالردياتير 
-غير عضو الاحساس بالحرارة بآخر سليم

3-- عداد الحرارة أو مبينة الحرارة في السيارة 
-غير المبينة بأخرى سليمة تلف​


----------



## سمير شربك (30 مارس 2010)

ثالثا: دورة التبريد

ا-- المحرك يسخن بطريقة غير عادية 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
1- نقص مستوى المياه في الردياتير
زود مستوى المياه 
2- عدم ضبط شد سير المروحة
اضبط شد السير 
3- تلف الوصلات المطاط الخاصة بالمياه
غير الوصلات التالفة 
4- تلف غطاء الردياتير العلوي
غير الغطاء 
5- وجود سدد في مجرى المياه في دورة التبريد
اغسل دورة التبريد للتخلص من الشوائب 
6- تلف الترموستات
غير الترموستات 
7- عدم ضبط توقيت الاشعال
أعد ضبط توقيت الاشعال 
8- تلف أو تسرب مياه من طلمبة المياه
اصلح أو غير طلمبة المياه 
9- تلف خرطوم المياه الموصل " القربة
اختبر الوصلات وغير التالف منها " 
10- تلف المروحة الكهربائية التي تعمل بواسطة وحدة ارسال من الردياتير
لابد من اللجوء إلى كهربائي متخصص 
11- خلل في جهاز التقديم الأتوماتيكي
أحكم رباط وصلة الموزع التي تعمل بالخلخلة وغير أي جزء يكون تالفاً 

ب-- سماع صوت خشن وعالي بعد بدء الادارة 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل
1- عدم تشجيم رومان بلي طلمبة المياه
أسباب العطل شحم طلمبة المياه وإذا كانت من النوع الذي لا يمكن تشحيمه أضف الإضافات المذكورة في كتالوج العربة والتي تساعد على تشحيم المحاور تلقائياً ? 
2- ? عدم تشحيم رومان بلي الدينامو
شحم رومان بلي الدينامو 

ج-- تسرب مياه من طلمبة المياه 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
1- تلف مانع التسرب بالطلمبة
غير الطلمبة
​د - وجود نفخ وفوران من الردياتير 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
? تلف جوان كتلة الاسطوانات أو شرخ في غطاء الكتلة ? 
ه- الردياتير يحتاج تزويد مياه باستمرار 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أختبر الوصلات الكاوتش وغير التالف منها أو الجوان التالف أو إلحم الردياتير إذا لزم الأمر ? تسرب مياه من الردياتير ويدل على مكانها وجود ترسيبات من الصدأ 
تختبر قوام الزيت ولونه داخل الكرتير فإن بدا مثل قوام " الطحينة " دل على تلف الجوان ويتم تغييره ? تسرب المياه لداخل المحرك


----------



## سمير شربك (30 مارس 2010)

رابعا: البطارية

أ-- قلة كثافة المحلول عند قياسه بالهيدروميتر 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اختبر الدينامو واعد شحن البطارية ? ضعف شحن البطارية 
? أعد ضبط الحامض مع منع التسرب إذا كان من أعلى وإذا كان التسرب من الجانب غير البطارية ? فقط الحامض نتيجة التسريات للخارج 

خامسا: دورة الوقود
أ-- السيارة تستهلك وقود زيادة عن المعدل 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعد ضبط الكربراتيرالكربراتير يحتاج إلى ضبط 
غير عضو الترشيح في فلتر الهواء وجود اختناق في مدخل الهواء 

ب -- المحرك يعطس أو يحدث به باك فاير عند زيادة السرعة 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اختبر سلامة عمل الخانق وصلابته صمام الخانق معلق على وضع شبه مقفول 
نظف الكربراتير واختبر سلامة الوقود الوقود شحيح أو وجود ماء على البنزين 
احكم رباط الفرن وتوصيلاته تسرب الهواء في فرن الحر 

سادسا : دورة الزيت

أ-- المحرك يحتاج إضافة زيت باستمرار مع وجود دخان أزرق من الشكمان 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعهد بالمحرك إلى ورشة متخصصة تآكل في السلندرات والمكابس 

ب-- المحرك يحتاج إضافة زيت بإستمرار مع عدم ظهور أي شئ غير عادي من الشكمان 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل
نظف المحرك جيداً ثم أدر السيارة لمعرفة مكان التسرب ثم احكم رباط الجزء الذي يحدث فيه تسرب الزيت يتسرب من المحرك 

ج- نور التحذير الخاص بالزيت لا ينطفئ مع إدارة المحرك 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل
أختبر مستوى الزيت في المحرك نقص التحذير بالمحرك 
استبدل مبين ضغط الزيت تلف مبين ضغط الزيت نفسه 
ويمكن اختبار سلامة التوصيل بنزع سلك الوحدة فإذا انطفأ النور التحذيري دل ذلك على تلف وحدة الارسال نفسها ويجب تغييرها وإذا لم يطفأ النور دل ذلك على عدم سلامة التوصيلات الكهربية تلف وحدة الارسال الموجودة بالمحرك 
يجب أن يعهد بالسيارة إلى ورشة متخصصة وجود عيب في دورة الزيت​


----------



## سمير شربك (30 مارس 2010)

سابعا :انوار التحذير فى التابلوه

أ-- نور التحذير للزيت يظهر عند الدوران بالسيارة ، نور التحذير بنطفئ فقط عند زيادة سرعة دوران المحرك 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أكمل مستوى الزيت نقص مستوى الزيت بالكرتير 
إذا كان الزيت المستخدم زيت مناسب فلا بد من اللجوء لورشة متخصصة قلة ضغط الزيت عند السرعات البطيئة 

ب-- نور دورة الاشعال " الدينامو " يبقى بعد دوران المحرك 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل
غير السير , قطع سير الدينامو 
اختبر سلامة عمل الدينامو لدى ورشة متخصصة عدم وجود خرج من الدينامو 

ثامنا: آلات الجر

أ-- وجود ذبذبة في السيارة أثناء السير 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل
1- عدم احكام ربط مسامير الاطارات جيداً
أعد احكام المسامير 
2- عدم اتزان العجلات ويظهر ذلك بظهور الذبذبات على سرعات معينة
أعد عملية ترصيص العجلات في ورشة متخصصة 
3- وجود تلف بالاطار الكاوتشوك نفسه
غير الاطار التالف 
4- تلف الوصلات المفصلية للعربات ذات الجر الأمامي "الكوبلن
غير الوصلات المفصلية التالفة "
5-  تلف رولمان بلي العجل
غير الرولمان بلي التالف 

ب-- المحرك يدور ولكن العربة لا تتحرك بعد تمام التعشيق 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
1- كسر عمود الكردان أو عامود " الكوبلن " في حالة الجر الامامي
أعهد بالسيارة لورشة متخصصة 
2- عطل في الدفرنسيل الخلفي
أعهد بالسيارة لورشة متخصصة 
3- عطل بالدبرياج أو كسر الأسطوانة
اختبر المشوار الحر للدبرياج أو ألجأ لورشة متخصصة للاصلاح 

ج-- صعوبة في تعشيق السرعات
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
1- الدبرياج لا يفصل تماماً
 اضبط المشوار الحر للدبرياج 
2- كسر أو تلف الاسطوانة
يجب تغيير اسطوانة الدبرياج 
3- التصاق الاسطوانة بالقرص الضاغط خاصة بعد التخزين لمدة طويلة 
ادفع العجلة الأمامية في حالة الجر الأمامي أو الخلفية في حالة الجر الخلفي وأدر المحرك ثم استعمل بدال الدبرياج مع التعشيق أو استخدم الفرامل حتى يفك الالتصاق فإذا لم يفك لابد من فك الدسك والأسطوانة
 ه-- انزلاق الدبرياج 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعد ضبط مشوار الدبرياج عدم ضبط المشوار للدبرياج 
غير الاسطوانة أو ابحث عن مصدر الزيت وأمنعه وجود زيت أو شحم في الاسطوانة 
غير الاسطوانة تآكل اسطوانة الدبرياج 

ع -- وجود رعشة بالدبرياج 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
غير الديسك عدم ضبط الدسك 
غير قواعد تثبت المحرك عدم صلاحية قواعد تثبت المحرك 
غير الاسطوانة التالفة تلف صرة الاسطوانة 

غ-- وجود صوت عند ضغط بدال الدبرياج 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعد ضبط مشوار الدبرياج عدم ضبط مشوار البدال 
غير رولمان بلي الدبرياج تلف رولمان بلي الدبرياج 

ف-- بدال الدبرياج لا يعود لوضعه الأصلي بعد الوصل 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اضبط وصلات وخلوصات البدال عيب في وصلات الدبرياج 

ق-- صدور أصوات من صندوق التروس أثناء التعشيق 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعد ضبط السرعة البطيئة زيادة سرعته البطيئة 


ث-- صدور أصوات خلال التعشيق للسرعات المختلفة
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعهد بالسيارة إلى ورشة متخصصة تآكل غوايش التروس 
أعهد بالسيارة إلى ورشة متخصصة تآكل رولمان بلي صندوق التروس 
أعهد بالسيارة إلى ورشة متخصصة عدم سلامة عمل الدبرياج 


​ص-- الجيربوكس يفك التعشيق من تلقاء نفسه 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعهد بالسيارة إلى ورشة متخصصة تآكل في الجيربوكس 
غير القواعد التالفة تآكل قواعد تثبيت كل من المحرك والجيربوكس 


ض-- وجود صعوبة في فك التعشيقات في الجيربوكس 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
املأ الجيربوكس بالزيت حسب المستوى الصحيح عدم ضبط مستوى الزيت في الجيربوكس


----------



## سمير شربك (30 مارس 2010)

تاسعا : دورة الفرامل 

أ-- وجود ارتعاش عند فرملة السيارة 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعد رباط الأجزاء عدم إحكام ربط الأجزاء 
أعد خرط الطنابير أو غيرها تآكل طنابير العجلات 
غير لقم الفرامل " تيل الفرامل " تلف لقم الفرامل " تيل الفرامل " 

ب-- انحراف السيارة لأحد الاتجاهين عند فرملتها 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اضبط النفخ في الاطارات أحد الاطارات به ضغط أقل من الآخر 
اضبط الفرامل بحيث يتم الايقاف في نفس الوقت في الناحيتين اليمنى واليسرى وبنفس القوة عدم ضبط الفرامل بالتساوي في الناحيتين اليمنى واليسرى 
نظف الناحية التي بها شحوم وجود شحوم أو زيت على العجل من ناحية يسبب انزلاق التيل أو عدم فاعلية الفرامل 
فك الاسطوانة وأزل سبب الحشر حشر أو التصاق أحد الاسطوانات الفرعية مما يسبب عدم فاعلية فرملة العجلة عند فرملة السيارة 

ج-- السيارة لا تقف إلا بعد ضغط بدال الفرامل لمشوار طويل جداً 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اضبط مشوار تيل الفرامل وغير التيل إذا كان متآكلا عدم ضبط مشوار البدال وتيل الفرامل 

د-- البدال يحتاج لإعادة الضغط عدة مرات لظهور فاعلية الفرامل 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
يستخرج الهواء من دورة الفرامل وجود هواء بدورة الفرامل 
غير ماستر الفرامل وجود عيب في ماستر الفرامل الرئسي 
ابحث عن مكان التسرب وامنعه بإحكام التربيط وجود تسرب بسيط في الدورة 

ه-- سخونة طنابير العجل أو إنبعاث دخان من تيل الفرامل
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعد ضبط التيل التصاق التيل مع الطانبير 
أوقف السيارة ودع الطنابير تبرد قبل بدء الحركة استخدام الفرامل بصورة مستمرة على المنحدرات أو خلال قطر السيارة 

ع-- هرب الفرامل بصورة مفاجئة 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل
أعهد بالسيارة إلى ورشة متخصصة كسر أو قطع بأحد مواسير الفرامل 

عاشرا : أجهزة التعليق

أ-- السيارة منخفضة من الأمام 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اضبط نفخ الاطارات قلة نفخ الاطارات 
غير الياي المكسور كسر أحد اليايات 
غير الياي الضعيف ضعف أحد اليايات 
غير المساعد الضعيف ضعف مساعد السوستة الأمامي 

ب-- خبط شديد أثناء قيادة السيارة 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اضبط النفخ في الاطارات زيادة نفخ الاطارات 
لا تحمل أكثر من اللازم مع توزيع الحمل الموجود على السيارة السيارة محملة أكثر من اللازم أو الحمل غير موزع بإنتظام 
غير الاطار غير المستدير وجود بيضاوي في العجلات 
أحكم ربط المساعد أو غيره عدم إحكام ربط مساعد سوستة أو تلف المساعد 
غير الياي المكسور كسر الياي 
استخدم كوريك لرفع الجسم وفك الحشر الموجود بالتعليق حشر أو التصاق أجزاء التعليق


----------



## سمير شربك (30 مارس 2010)

حادى عشر : التعرف على أصوات الخبطات فى المحرك

أ-- صوت نقر ضعيف في أعلى المحرك
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اضبط التاكيهات 
أعهد بالسيارة إلى ورشة متخصصة 
عدم ضبط خلوصات التاكيهات 

ب-- استمرار صوت النقر حتى بعد ضبط الخلوص 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعهد بالسيارة إلى ورشة متخصصة وجود تآكل في الكامات أو دليل الكامات أو الأذرع المتأرجحه 

ج-- وجود نقر مستمر ومتوسط أثناء دوران المحرك وزيادة الحمل 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
لا تحاول إدارة المحرك مرة أخرى تآكل النهايات الصغرى لعامود التوصيل من ناحية المكبس (بنز المكبس) 

د-- خبط شديد يزداد صوته مع زيادة سرعة المحرك 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعهد بالسيارة للورشة لإجراء عمرة في المحرك تآكل النهاية الكبرى لأذرع التوصيل " البيل " 

الثانى عشر : التعرف على الاصوات فى المحرك
أ-- وجود صوت صفارة في المحرك 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اختبر كل من سير المروحة وطلمبة المياه وغير التالف جفاف احتكاك سير المروحة أو تلف حشو طلمبة المياه 

ب-- صوت صفارة أو تنقير عند استعمال بدال الدبرياج 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
استبدال رولمان بلي الدبرياج تلف رولمان بلي الدبرياج 

ج-- صوت تنفيس من المحرك 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أعد رباط الشكمان أو غيره إذا لزم الأمر تسرب غازات الشكمان من الفلانشة العلوية من فرن الشكمان 

د-- صوت تخبيط خفيف أثناء التعجيل من مقدمة المحرك 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
استبدال كاتينة الادارة تلف كتينة تشغيل عامود التاكيهات


----------



## سمير شربك (30 مارس 2010)

الثالث عشر: المولد " الدينامو "

أ-- عدم شحن البطارية 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
انزع الفرش وغير التالف منه ، أو نظفها وأعد تركيبها حشر الفرش بالمولد 
إذا دل لون الياي على زيادة سخونته غير الياي ضعف ياي الضغط على الفرش 
نظف بقطعة قماش مبللة بالبنزين وجود قذارة أو رواسب على مجمع الدينامو " الكلكتور " 
نظف سطح المجمع بقطعة سنفرة ناعمة وإذا كان النقر به شديداً أعهد به إلى كهربائي متخصص حرق مجمع الدينامو من الاحتكاك بالفرش 
أعهد به لكهربائي متخصص لإصلاح عطل وجود عطل في أسلاك الدينامو الداخلية 

ب-- تذبذب شحن الدينامو 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
تأكد من جودة توصيل أرضي الكتاوت 
غير أو أعد ضبط كتاوت الدينامو 
عيب في كتاوت الدينامو أو ضعف توصيل الأرضي ويظهر ذلك في تذبذب استضاءة الأنوار أو تذبذب مؤشر مبين الشحن 

ج-- صدور أصوات من الدينامو 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اختبر تربيط الدينامو والطارة واحكم الرباط عدم احكام ربط الدينامو في الجسم أو طارة الدينامو 
غير رولمان البلي التالف تآكل رولمان بلي الدينامو 

رابع عشر: المولد أو التيار المتردد 
في حالة وجود مولد ذو تيار متردد فإن أي خطأ في الشحن يؤدي لتلف المولد بسهولة لذا فإن أي عطل خارج عن عدم شد سير الدينامو أو فك أحد التوصيلات الخارجية أو قطع سير الدينامو يجب أن يعهـد بهــا لورشة متخصصة
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
شد السير أو غيره إذا لزم الأمر عدم شحن الدينامو 
اختبر وأحكم رباط أي سلك مع مراعاة أن يكون المحرك غير دائر أثناء ذلك حتى لا يحدث تلف في موحدات الدينامو ارتخاء أو قطع سير الدينامو


----------



## سمير شربك (30 مارس 2010)

خامس عشر : انوار السيارة

أ-- عدم إضاءة جميع مصابيح السيارة 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
نظف أقطاب البطارية وأعد ربطها رداءة التوصيل بالبطارية 
اختبر وأحكم رباط الوصلات غير المحكمة الرباط خاصة الوصلات الأرضية رداءة التوصيلات في الدائرة 
غير أو أعد شحن البطارية تلف البطارية تماماً أو فراغها تماماً 

ب-- مصابيح السيارة تخفت أثناء إدارة المارش 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
نظف أقطاب البطارية وأحكم رباط النهايات وجود تمليح على أقطاب البطارية يسبب مقاومة عالية في كبل البطارية 

ج-- مصابيح السيارة المتصلة بمفتاح الأنوار الرئيسي لا تضئ مع المفتاح 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
استخدام كوبري بين طرفي المفتاح إذا أضاءت المصابيح غير المفتاح إذا لم تضئ افحص المنصهر أو غير المصابيح التالفة تلف مفتاح الأنوار الرئيسي 
اعمل توصيلة أرضي منفصلة مؤقتة للاختبار ونظف مكان توصيل الأرضي جيداً رداءة توصيل الأرضي 
اختبر المفتاح كما سبق وغيره إذا لزم الأمر تلف المفتاح 
تتبع الاسلاك الموصلة وغير التالف منها تلف أو قطع سلك التوصيل لهذه المصابيح 
غير المصابيح التالفة تلف المصابيح ذاتها 

سادس عشر: مجموعه من المصابيح لا تعمل 

أ-- جانب واحد من المصابيح الخلفية والجانبية لا يعمل مع صلاحية الإشارة ونور تحذير الفرامل
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
تتبع المنصهر التالف وغيره غالباً ما يكون منصهر الخط تالفاً 

ب-- مصباح مستقل لا يعمل أو أحد المعدات التكميلية لا تعمل
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
تتبع المنصهر وغيره تلف المنصهر الخاص بالمصباح أو الجهاز التكميلي 

ج-- مصباح مستقل لا يعمل أو أحد المعدات التكميلية لا تعمل مثل مساحات المطر - الساعة - ولاعة السجائر 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
يتم العلاج كما سبق الشرح أسباب العطل نفس العيب في حالة انطفاء أحد المصابيح 
يتم إصلاح أو استبدال المعدة التالفة تلف المعدة التكميلية ذاتها 
أصلح أو غير المفتاح التالف تلف المفتاح الخاص بتشغيل المعدة 
أصلح أو استبدل المفتاح التالف تلف المفتاح الخاص بتشغيلها 

د-- أنوار لوحة العداد لا تعمل 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اصلاح كما سبق شرحه في البند السابق عيب كما سبق شرحه في المصباح المستقل 
شد سير الدينامو جيداً ارتخاء سير الدينامو والمروحة 

ه-- كل الأنوار تخفت عند الوقوف وعند السرعات البطيئة 
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اشحن أو استبدل البطارية ضعف البطارية 
شد السير ارتخاء سير الدينامو 
أعد ضبط كتاوت الدينامو ضعف خرج الدينامو

ع-- كل الأنوار تخفت حتى مع كون المحرك مسرعاً
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
غير المصابيح المتفحمة زيادة اسوداد أو تفحم المصابيح 
نظف ووصل الأرضي بإحكام ضعف توصيل الأرضي 
غير الفوانيس المعتمة 
اختبر وأصلح عيوب الأسلاك 
صدأ عاكس الفانوس وعتامته 

غ-- ضعف أستضاءة أحد اوزوج الفوانيس الأمامية
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
اشحن أو غير البطارية 
أعد شد سير المروحة 
وجود عيب في توصيلات الأسلاك 

ف-- وجود ومضات واستضاءة مفاجئة في الأنوار أثناء شحن الدينامو للبطارية
العــــــــلاج أسباب العطل 
أزل بعض الأحمال الكهربية من السيارة سوء حالة البطارية أو ضعفها الشديد 
ارتخاء سير المروحة والدينامو 
زيادة الحمل على البطارية لوجود أجهزة كهربية كثيرة بالسيارة


​


----------



## سمير شربك (30 مارس 2010)

سابع عشر : الأعطال وحالات التبريد في مكيفات السيارات

- 1--البرودة جيدة – لايوجد عطل 
2--البرودة متقطعة – الأسباب
أ – حرارة عالية في الرادياتير (أوساخ –عطل كهربائي)
ب – وجود فصل كهربائي في الفيوزات أو الريليه .
ج - تيرموستات عاطل .
3- البرودة ضعيفة – الأسباب 
أ – ضغط الغاز ضعيف .
ب – سير المكيف مرتخي .
ج – البخاخ عاطل .
د - مروحة الرادياتير عاطلة.
4- البرودة جيدة لكن هواء البارد ضعيف – الأسباب 
أ – المروحة الداخلية عاطلة .
ب – فريزة متوسخة .
ج _ ضعف في التيار الكهربائي .
د_ ضعف في الأسلاك الكهربائية .
و – تهريب الهواء البارد من الوصلات .
5-- البرودة جيدة مع وجود صوت أو اصوات : الأسباب 
أ – سير المكيف مرتخي .
ب – رومان بكرة عيار السير 
ج – كومبرسور كاطل .
د – رومان الكومبرسور .
و - دبرياج عاطل 
ح – براغي القاعدة محلولة .
6 - البرودة جيدة مع رائحة كريهة : الأسباب 
أ - : وجود أوساخ داخل الفريزة ( المبخر )
ب – وجود حيوان ميت داخل الفريزة .
د – وجود ماء متعفن دال وتحت الأرضيات .
7 -- البرودة معدومة والهواء ضغطه جيد : الأسباب 
أ – الضاغط لايعمل .
ب- الترموستات عاطل 
ج – الريلية لاتعمل والفيوزات غير جيدة
8 - البرودة جيدة مع صوت من الداخل : الأسباب 
أ‌- سقوط شيء على مروحة الفريزر 
ب‌- تآكل باكات المروحة 
ج – براغي التثبيت محلولة 
9 - وجود ماء داخل غرفة السائق : الأسباب 
أ – ماسورة الفضال محلولة .
ب – وجود كسر في صندوق الفريزا ( المبخر )
ج – وجود أوساخ عند مخرج الفضال .
10 - تراكم ثلج كثيف على ماسورة الراجع : الأسباب 
أ – تيرموستات عاطل 
ب – ضاغط عاطل 
11 - المكيف لايفصل عند البرودة المطلوبة : الأسباب 
أ – تيرموستات عاطل 
ب - عدم وجود كمية غاز كافية 
ج – ضاغط ضعيف 
12 --الكمبرسور يعمل ويفصل بسرعة : الأسباب 
أ – كمية الغاز قليلة 
ب – كمية الغاز زائدة 
ج – وجود أوساخ على الرادياتير .
د – مرحة الرادياتير لاتعمل .​


----------



## سمير شربك (30 مارس 2010)

كل ماقدمته هو الخير للجميع 
مع الرجاء بالفائدة العامة للكل 
والقادم في هذا الملف كثير جدا 

كل ما أطلبه الدعاء بالتوفيق


----------



## طارق فاروق زين (1 أبريل 2010)

*شكراً جيلاً على الرد*



سمير شربك قال:


> لاحظت صديقي طرحك للسؤال في عدة اماكن وكذا موضوع
> اجيبك باختصار ك
> مثلا تسلم السيارة من الوكالة للزبون بسرعة مثبتة مثلا بحدود 89 كم بالساعة
> ولكن الزبون أو السائق يريد فتح السرعة
> ...


شكراً جزيلاً يا بشمهندس سمير على ردك ولكن المشكلة أن الجزئية الخاصة بتغيير السرعة بجهاز ستار مشفرة أو غير مفعله


----------



## سمير شربك (9 أبريل 2010)

اقتراح يمكن طرح اسئلة في ملف الموسوعة 

والجواب يكون جاهز فورا 

مع التحيات للجميع


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي سمير على هذا المجهود المميز وجازاك الله كل خير


----------



## هاني وحيد (12 يونيو 2010)

اوجزت بارك الله فيك


----------



## سمير شربك (31 يوليو 2010)

الواجب الستمرار في إضافة السئله


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (31 يوليو 2010)

عاجز عن الشكر


----------



## مدحت الرفاعى (1 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى وجزاك خيرا


----------



## jaouad418 (1 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيـكم ألف عـافيــه


----------



## سمير شربك (3 أغسطس 2010)

احمد صلاح حجازي قال:


> عاجز عن الشكر


 شكرا لكلماتك الحلوة أخي صلاح


----------



## سمير شربك (3 أغسطس 2010)

مدحت الرفاعى قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخى وجزاك خيرا


 

شكرا لمرورك اخي مدحت


----------



## سمير شربك (3 أغسطس 2010)

jaouad418 قال:


> يعطيـكم ألف عـافيــه


 

شكرا لمرورك وكلماتك الجميله 
بارك الله بك


----------



## سمير شربك (3 أغسطس 2010)

السؤال 56 :
برنامج Autotech Car Diagnostic لتحديد وتبيين أعطال السيارة..روابط شغالة %100 
للأخ (مهندس مسلم )

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t7129.html


----------



## سمير شربك (3 أغسطس 2010)

السؤال 57 :
فيلم عن كيفية فك و عمل صيانة لرشاش الوقودلمحركات الديزل العملاقة 
للآخ المتميز طارق حسن محمد 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t207307.html


----------



## سمير شربك (4 أغسطس 2010)

السؤال 58:

كيف يتم حساب سعة المحرك مثلا لاربع اسطوانات 
الجواب:
ضمن الصفحه :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203617.html


السؤال 59:

*كيف احول دينمو السيارة 12 v الي محرك كهربائي 12 v* 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202333.html


السؤال 60 :
Automotive Heating and Air Conditioning

الرابط لأخ المشرف العقاب :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202588.html

السؤال 61 :
لماذا شكل الصمامات ما يتغير 

الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t194264.html

السؤال 62 :

كيف يعمل حزام الامان شرح بالصور
للمتميز طارق حسن محمد :
الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203204.html

السؤال 63:

مجموعة كتب مفيده للسيارات :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t176318.html

السؤال 64 :

زيوت المحركات من اللزوجه الى المضافات وعلاقتها بالمحرك

للمتميز جدا محمد العامري:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t198341.html

السؤال 65 :

SRS air bag

لمشرفنا المبدع العقاب :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t174681.html


----------



## سمير شربك (8 أغسطس 2010)

ونضيف موسوعه تعليميه عن المحرك وتوابعه بأجزاء 



الجزء الأول :محرك السيارة:


حيث أنه يبدأ أولا:​فك جسم المحرك ( block )​أولا أجزاء جسم المحرك والتى سوف نتحدث عنها بالتفصيل مثل:​الإسطوانات ،المكابس، أذرع التوصيل ،الشنابر،عمود المرفق ، عمود الكامات​والحذافه..​سوف يتم إن شاء الله معرفة وظيفة كل جزء من هذه الأجزاء والإجهادات التى تؤثر على​هذه الأجزاء..​يوجد بمعظم المركبات محركات إحتراق داخلى ويكتسب الشغل الميكانيكى فى هذه​المحركات مباشرة نتيجة إحتراق الوقود فى الإسطوانه وتنقسم المحركات ذات الإحتراق​الداخلى الى أنواع حسب طريقة الإشعال بها...​مثل :​1- محركات اوتو ذات شمعة إشعال​2- محركات ديزل بإشعال ذاتى.​كما تنقسم ايضا تبعا لطريقة التشغيل الى:​1- محركات رباعية الأشواط وتحتاج الى دورتين لعمود المرفق لإتمام​دورة الشغل ( اربعة أشواط للمكبس)​2- محركات ثنائيه وتحتاج الى دورة واحدة لعمود المرفق لإتمام دورة الشغل .​وتعمل معظم محركات البنزين ومحركات الديزل تبعا للدورة رباعية الأشواط​والتى إخترعها اوتو وتسمى محركات البنزين سواء الرباعيه أم الثنائيه الأشواط بمحركات أوتو..​فقط يتحرك المكبس حركه تردديه داخل الإسطوانه التى يغلقها من أعلى راس الإسطوانه​وتتحول هذه الحركة المستقيمه الى حركه دورانيه ( حركة المكبس) عن طريق بنز​المكبس وذراع التوصيل وعمود المرفق ويكون المكبس وذراع التوصيل وعمود المرفق​معا كمجموعه لإدارة المرفق..​تكتفى المركبات الآليه صغيرة القدرة ( الدراجات الناريه)الصغيرة​بمحرك ذي اسطوانه واحده وتعمل هذه المحركات غالبا تبعا لدورة ثنائية الشوط​أما المحركات رباعية الأشواط أحادية الإسطوانه فتستخدم فى الجرارات​أو ماكينات رفع المياة..​وبرفع عدد الإسطوانات تصغر كتل الموازنه وتتحسن الكفايه الحجميه وسرعة الإحتراق،​كما تصبح إمكانية التبريد أفضل...​ 

أنواع المحركات تبعا لترتيب إسطواناتها كما يلى :​1- محركات مستقيمه وترتب فى صف واحد.​2- محركات متقابلة الإسطوانات وترتب فيها الإسطوانات بحيث يكون كل زوج منها​فى وضع متقابل.​3- محركات على شكل v وترتب فيها الإسطوانات بحيث تصنع فيما بينها زاويه قدرها 60 أو 90 درجه..​وتنقسم المحركات حسب عدد الإسطوانات كالآتى:​1- محرك أحادى الإسطوانه.​2- ثنائى الإسطوانه.​3- رباعى الإسطوانه.​4- سداسى الإسطوانات.​5- ثمانى الإسطوانات ....... إلخ.​تكوين جسم المحرك:​يتكون جسم المحرك ( البلوك) من :​1- الإسطوانات​2- البنز​3- المكبس​4- الشنابر​5- ذراع التوصيل​6- عمود المرفق.​7- كراسي عمود المرفق​8- عمود الكامات السفلى​9- مضخة الزيت​10- التوقيتات​وظيفة جسم المحرك:​1- تبريد المحرك​2- الإحتراق والقدرة​3- يحمل الإسطوانات والمكبس​4- بداخله عمود المرفق مع ذراع التوصيل اللذان يحولان الحركة التردديه للمكبس الى​حركة دورانيه​5- يحمل عمود المرفق الحذافه التى تخزن الطاقه من شوط القدرة لتدفع به المحرك أثناء​الأشواط الأخرى.​6- مضخة الزيت ومسارات الزيت بداخلها.​ثانيا فكرة عمل جسم المحرك :​يعمل جسم المحرك على تحويل الطاقة الحراريه الناتجه من احتراق الوقود الى طاقة​حركيه ليدفع بها المكبس من النقطة الميته العليا الى النقطة الميته السفلى​ويختزن جزء من هذه الطاقة فى الحذافه لتعوض الطاقه التى يحتاج اليها المحرك​فى الأشواط الأخرى.​يقوم ذراع التوصيل بنقل القدرة من المكبس الى عمود المرفق الذي يحول الحركة​التردديه الى حركة دورانيه.​يقوم جسم المحرك بالتخلص من الحرارة المتولده داخله عن طريق دائرة التبريد​والتخلص من العادم عن طريق نظام العادم ثم يتم نقل الحركة من عمود المرفق الى​الأجزاء الأخرى​والآن مع أجزاء جسم المحرك والتى سوف نتحدث عنها بالتفصيل:​
1- البلوك أو كتلة الإسطوانات​تصب كتلة الإسطوانات ككتلة واحده فى المحركات المبردة الماء وتنشا عن ذلك كتلة​الإسطوانات وتكون هذه الكتلة عادة مع علبة المرفق جزءا واحدا ويسمى​بكتلة الإسطوانات والمرفق .​اما المحركات التى تبرد الهواء فتتكون عادة من اسطوانات تثبت على علبة المرفق​بمسامير لولبيه.​اما علبة المرفق فتقوم باستيعاب عمود المرفق وعمود الكامات السفلى الى جانب قيامها​بتثبيت الإسطوانات وتصنع عادة من حديد الزهر الرمادى او معادن خفيفه .​ويصب عادة كتلة الإسطوانات والجزء العلوى من علبة المرفق كجزء واحد​فى المحركات المبرده بالماء . وتصنع علبة المرفق فى المحركات المبردة بالهواء من​معدن خفيف كما تثبت الإسطوانات بعلبة المرفق بواسطة شدادات او مسامير.​ويستعمل الجزء السفلى من علبة المرفق كحوض للزيت ويصنع من الفولاذ او الألومنيوم​2- الإسطوانات​تصب مجموعة الإسطوانات مع كتلة المحرك ككتلة واحده فى المحركات المبردة بالماء​اما المحركات المبردة بالماء فتتكون من اسطوانات منفصله تثبت على علبة المرفق .​وينتج اجهاد على الإسطوانه نتيجة :​​1- الضغط العالى يصل الى 40 الى 60 بار فى محركات البنزين​و50 الى 80 بار فى محركات الديزل.​2- درجة الحرارة العاليه تسبب اجهاد على الإسطوانه حيث تصل الى 2000 درجة في​لحظة الإشعال وتصل عند سطح الإسطوانه المبردة بالماء من​80 الى 120 درجه وتصل عند سطح الإسطوانه المبردة بالهواء من 100 الى 220​درجه.​3- الإحتكاك :يكون قويا عندما يكون المكبس فى منتصف الشوط فحينئذ يدفع ذراع التوصيل​_ الذي يكون فى وضع مائل _ المكبس الى أعلى ضاغطا إياه بقوة​على جدار الإسطوانه وينشا عن هذا الضغط القوى احتكاكا كبيرا .​ولذلك كان لابد من معدن للإسطوانه ذات مواصفات خاصه للتحمل هذا الإحتكاك​من الشروط الواجب توافرها فى معدن الإسطوانه:​1- مقاومة إجهادات كبيرة بما فى ذلك درجة الخرارة العاليه.​2- خواص انزلاق جيدة.​3- مقاومه عاليه للتآكل.​4- موصليه حراريه عاليه.​5- خفة الوزن.​6- مقاومة عاليه للصدأ.​7- قدرة تلاصق جيدة مع وسيط التزليق.​8- إمكانية انتاج رخيصه.​يستعمل عادة الحديد الزهر الرمادى لصنع الإسطوانات المبردة بالماء اما الإسطوانات​المبردة بالهواء فتصنع من سبائك الألومنيوم وتمتاز بموصلتها الجيدة للحرارة الى جانب​خفة وزنها إذ تصل موصلتها للحرارة ثلاثة أضعاف الحديد الزهر الرمادى ويؤدى ارتفاع​الموصليه الحراريه الى ارتفاع نسبة الإنضغاط وارتفاع قدرة المحرك ويمكن طلاء الأسطح​الداخليه للإسطوانه بالكروم للتغلب على سوء خواص الإنزلاق​تبلغ أكبر قيمة للقوة على الإسطوانه عند المنتصف تقريبا وبالرغم من هذا فإن أكبر قيمة​للبري تكون عند أعلى شنبر قرب النقطة الميته العليا​وسبب ذلك هو:​1- التزييت أقل ما يمكن عند أعلى شنبر​2- زوال غشاء الزيت الموجود على جدار الإسطوانه بواسطة الوقود المتكاثف فوق​سطح الإسطوانه عند بدء إدارة المحرك البارد فى الشتاء لذلك ينشأ إحتكاك جاف.​3- تسبب آثار الكبريت تآكل فى الأجزاء العليا للإسطوانه​يؤدى زيادة التآكل الى زيادة الخلوص بين الإسطوانه و الشنابر​كما تقل قدرة المكبس والشنابر على إحكام عدم التسرب وينتج عن ذلك نقص فى قدرة​المحرك كما يزيد من استهلاك الزيت مع ظهور دخان ازرق بغازات العادم ولذلك يجب عمل​تجديد للإسطوانه عندما تبلغ كمية التآكل فى السطح الداخلى من 0.2الى 0.4 مم​تقريبا تبعا الى حجم المحرك ويتم توسيع الإسطوانه بمقدار 0.5 مم​ويتبعه ثقل السطح الداخلى ويمكن إعادة توسيع الإسطوانه عدة مرات الى ان تصل​الى 2مم ويستعمل فى كل مرة مكبس أكبر فى الحجم ويمكن استعمال جلب داخليه فى​الإسطوانه حتى تعوض التوسيع فيها .​يوجد نوعان من جلب الإسطوانه النوع الأول الجلبة الداخلية الجافه اى غير معرضة مباشرة لماء التبريد ويمكن إعادة استعمال كتلة الإسطوانات بعد​عمليةالتوسيع وتنتج بعض المحركات وهى مجهزة بجلب جافه وفى هذه الحاله تصنع كتلة الإسطوانات من الحديد الزهر الرمادى وهو أرخص من ذلك​المستخدم فى صنع الجلب الجافه النوع الثانى وهو الجلب المبلله تحاط الجلبه بمياة التبريد ويتم منع تسرب المياة بواسطة حلقات مطاطيه وتنتج الجلب​المبلله من الحديد الزهر.​مميزات الجلب المبلله:​1- استعمال المكابس بمقاس واحد​2- سرعة عمل اصلاح الإسطوانات​عيوب الجلب المبلله:​1- يمكن لمياة التبريد الوصول الى مجمع الزيت فى حالة عدم سلامة إحكام​حلقات منع التسرب.​2- تكون كتلة الإسطوانات أقل جساة.​3- الإسطوانه المبردة بالهواء تحتاج الى سطح خارجى كبير ولزيادة السطح الخارجى لابد​من أن تزود بزعانف وتصنع الزعانف من سبائك الألومنيوم​ومن أهم مميزات الإسطوانه المبردة بالهواء :​1- خفيفة الوزن .​2- مناسبة لتبريد الهواء فقط.​3- يمكن استبدالها بسهوله.​من عيوب الإسطوانات المبردة بالهواء:​1- تؤدى الى زيادة طول المحرك فى المحركات المستقيمه.​2- تسببب ضوضاء عاليه جدا​


----------



## سمير شربك (8 أغسطس 2010)

* الجزء الثاني :تصنيف المحرك *
*(**مواصفات المحرك**)*​*وسوف أتحدث في هذه الحلقه عن مواصفات المحرك وكيفية تصنيفه* *من ناحية عدد الإسطوانات أو ترتيبها أو تركيبها ...وغيرها**..*​*فيجب أن يكون فنى السيارات قادرا على التمييز بين الأنواع المختلفه للمحركات* *فمعرفة تصميم وتركيب المحرك يساعد الفنى*​*فى عملية التشخيص الصحيح لأعطال المحرك والصيانه اللازمة لهذا العطل**..*​*ويمكن تصنيف المحركات بطرق عدة وإن كانت الأجزاء الأساسيه بالمحرك** ( **عمود المرفق ، عمود الكامات ، الإسطوانه ، المكبس** ) **هى فى* *الأساس واحده** .*​*فإن الإختلاف فى التصميم يؤثر على كيفية عمل المحرك وطرق الصيانه له** ..*​*تصنيف محركات الإحتراق الداخلى** :*​*تصنف محركات الإحتراق الداخل تبعا للآتى** :*​*1- **نوع دورة التشغيل** .*​*2- **ترتيب الإسطوانات*​*3- **عدد الإسطوانات*​*4- **تصميمي عمود المررفق*​*5- **ترتيب الحريق*​*6- **نظام التبريد*​*7- **نوع الوقود*​*8- **طريقة إدخال الوقود للمحرك*​*9- **أشكال غرف الإحتراق** .*​*10 - **وضع الصمامات وعمود الكامة بالمحرك** .*​*11- **عدد الصمامات*​*12- **طرق إدارة عمود الكامه*​*13- **طريقة حركة المحرك ( ترددى أم دائري** )*​*14- **طريقة عمل الحريق (لمحركات البديله**)*​*دورة تشغيل المحرك** :*​*تتبع محركات الإحتراق الداخلى فى عملها إما دورة رباعية الأشواط أو دورة ثنائية* *الأشواط**..*​*المحركات رباعية الأشواط**:*​*تحتاج الدورة الرباعيه الى أربع أشواط ( حركة المكبس لأعلى ولأسفل ) لإتمام* *الدورة** .*​*وهناك شوط قدرة واحد خلال الدورة الواحده كما يلزم لإتمام دورة المحرك لفتين* *كاملتين لعمود المرفق ومعظم المحركات*​*المستخدمة فى السيارات الخاصة ( بنزين أو ديزل ) تكون رباعية الدورة** .*​*وهذة الأشواط هى** :*​*شوط السحب وشوط الإنضغاط وشوط القدرة ( الإحتراق ) وشوط* *العادم** .*​*1- **شوط السحب** :*​*خلال شوط السحب لمحكرات البنزيزن ذات المغذى يتم سحب خليط من الهواء والبنزين** .*​*حيث تؤدى حركة المكبس لأسفل على تكون خلخلة داخل الإسطوانه** ..*​*ويكون صماما العادم مغلق وصمام السحب مفتوح.. حيث يتم سحب الهواء والوقود من* *خلاله داخل الإسطوانه*​*2- **شوط الإنضغاط**.*​*خلال شوط الإنضغاط يتحرك المكبس الى أعلى ويكون كلا من صمام السحب والعادم* *مغلقين فتنضغط شحنة الوقود والهواء*​*وترتفع درجة حرارة الشحنه ويصبح الخليط أكثر قابليه للإشتعال .وفى هذه الأثناء* *يتم إشعال الهواء والوقود فى نهاية هذا الشوطعن طريق شمعة الإشعال**..*​*3- **شوط القدرة** ,*​*خلال هذا الشوط يكون كلا من الصمامين مغلقين ويؤدى اشتعال الشحنه الى تمدد* *الخليط مولدا ضغطا عالى يدفع المكبس الى أسفل وتؤدى هذه الحركه تحت تأثير القولة* *المؤثرة على سطح المكبس الى دفع ذراع التوصيل المتصل بعمود المرفق*​*الى دوران العمود وتولد عزم إدارة** .*​*وتعمل الحذافه المثبته على عمود المرفق على إختزال الحركة ممثلا ذلك فى زيادة* *دوران عمود المرفق لكى يستمر*​*حدوث تلك الأشواط الأربعه**..*​*4- **شوط العادم**.*​*خلال شوط العادم يعمل المكبس المتحرك الى أعلى على دفع تواتج الإحتراق خارج* *الإسطوانه من خلال صمام العادم الذي يكون مفتوح خلال هذا الشوط ويكون صمام السحب* *مغلق*​*المحركات ثنائية الأشواط** :*​*تقوم تلك المحركات بإتمام الدورة ( عملية السحب والضغط والإشعال والعادم ) خلال* *لفة واحدة من عمود المرفق*​*وبذلك تعطى شوط قدرة واحد لكل لفة ويتم ذلك عن طريق الغاء استخدام الصمامات* *الموجودة بال إسطوانه والإستعاضه عنها*​*بثغور موجودة بجدار الإسطوانه لدخول وخروج الشحنه ويتحكم المكبس فى فتح وغلق تلك* *الثغور أثناء حركته**..*​*عند حركة المكبس لأعلى تنضغط شحنة الهواء والوقود داخل الإسطوانه وفى نفس الوقت*​*يتسبب التخلخل بعلبة عمود المرفق الناتج عن حركة المكبس لأعلى الى سحب الشحنه* *داخل العلبه حيث يتحكم صماما ريد فى دخول تلك الشحنه**...*​*عندما يصل المكبس الى نهاية المشوار لأعلى يتم إشعال الشحنه وتعمل الغازات* *المحترقه على تولد ضغط يدفع المكبس*​*إلى أسفل .. وأثناء حركة المكبس للأسفل يغلق صمام ريد .. وتنضغط الشحنه بعلبة* *عمود المرفق*​*عند استمرار حركة المكبسش لأسفل يكشف المكبس ثغرة العادم حيث تندفع غازات العادم* *للخارج** .. *​*ومع استمرار حركة المكبس لأسفل يكشف المكبس ثغر التحويل حيث يؤدى الضغط المتولد* *على الشحنه الموجودة بعلبة المرفق*​*الى الدخول الى الأسطوانه عن طريق ثغر التحويل وعند حركة المكبس لأعلى يغلق* *المكبس ثغر التحويل والعادم*​*وتبدأ زيادة الضغط داخل الإسطوانه** ..*​*وهكذا تبدأ الدورة من جديد** ...*​*وقد شاع استخدام المحركات الثنائيه فى الدراجات البخاريه والمحركات الصغيرة ولا* *تستخدم فى السيارات للأسباب التاليه**:*​*1- **تنتج ملوثات عادم عاليه** ,*​*2- **لها قدرة منخفضه عند السرعات البطيئه** .*​*3- **تحتاج صيانه أكثر من المحركات رباعية* *الأشواط**.*​*4- **لها استهلاك على للوقود*​


----------



## سمير شربك (8 أغسطس 2010)

*كما يمكن تصنيف المحرك حسب ترتيب الإسطوانات أيضا** ,*​*(**ترتيب الإسطوانات**)*​*المقصود بترتيب الإسطوانات هو وضعية الإسطوانات بالنسبه لعمود المرفق ويؤدى* *إختلاف ترتيب الإسطوانات الى تغير شكل*​*المحرك وهناك أربعة أنواع مختلفه لترتيب الإسطوانات شائعة الإستخدام بالسيارات* *:*​*محرك مستقيم ، محرك على شكل حرف** v **، محرك مائل ، محكرك أفقى** ..*​*أنواع المحركات** :*​*1- **المحرك المستقيم : فيه تكون الإسطوانات موضوعه بشكل مستقيم موازى لمحور عمود* *المرفق*​*ويناسب هذا الترتيب المحركات ذات السعه الصغيرة ..( أربع أو ست إسطوانات** )*​*2- **المحرك على شكل حرف** v :*​*يشبه حرف** v **عند النظر إليه من الأمام وتكون من مجموعتين من الإسطوانات كلا منها* *مرتيه فى خط مستقيم*​*حيث تقع كل مجموعه من الإسطوانات على على زاوية من الرأسي على جانبي عمود المرفق** ..*​*وتتميز هذه المحركات بقصر طول وارتفاع المحرك ..بالنسبه للمحرك المستقيم الذي* *يكون له نفس عدد الإسطوانات** ..*​*3- **المحرك المائل : وهو كالمحرك المستقيم تكون جميع الإسطوانات على خط مستقيم* *ولكن مائل بزاويه على إحدى الجوانب** ..*​*ويساعد ذلك التصميم على جعل إرتفاع المحرك أقل حيث يمكن الإستفادة من ذلك فى جعل* *شكل غطاء المحرك أكثر إنسيابيه* *.*​*4- **المحرك الأفقى ( الإسطوانات المتقابله) : حيث تقع الإسطوانات أفقيا على جانبي* *عمود المرفق .ويساعد*​*ذلك التصميم على تقليل مركز ثقل السيارة** ...*​*عدد الإسطوانات*​*المحركات الشائعة الإستخدام فى السيارة تكون من 4 أو 6 أو 8 إسطوانات** ..*​*بعض المحركات النادر إستخدامها تك ون من 3 أو 5 أو 12 أو 16 اسطوانه** ..*​*ويؤدى الزيادة فى عدد الإسطوانات الى زيادة قدرة المحرك واتزانه**...*​*ترقيم الإسطوانات*​*ترقيم الإسطوانات يخص كذلك المكابس وأذرع التوصيل** ..*​*وكيتب الترقيم أحيانا على مجمع السحب وعلى جانب أذرع التوصيل .. وهى مهمة جدا* *عند عمل عمرة للسيارة ( توضيب**)*​*حيث يجب إعادة كل مكبس وذراع التوصيل الى نفس الإسطوانه .. ويختلف ترقيم المحرك* *بالنسبه لترتيب الإسطوانه بالمحرك*​*بالنسبه للمحرك المستقيم يكون الترقيم من الأمام الى الخلف بالنسبه للمحرك حرف** v **تكون دائما الإسطوانه رقم*​*1 **متقدمه عن الإسطوانه المقابله لها بالجانب الآخر** .*​*وفى بعض المحركات تكون الأرقام أحاديه فى جانب المحرك والأرقام الزوجيه فى* *الجانب الآخر** .....*​*أو أرقام تسلسليه فى كل جانب .. يجب الرجوع الى كتالوج الشركه الصانعه لمعرفة* *الإسطوانه رقم واحد حيث تختلف من سيارة*​*الى أخرى** .. *​*ترتيب الأشعال*​*هو ترتيب الإشعال فى الإسطوانات ... ويقرر ترتيب الإشعال فى المحرك وضعية كراسي* *التحميل*​*لعمود المرفق ... ويجب على افنى معرفة نظام الإشعال عند العمل به .. أو صيانته** ..*​*وعند توصيل أسلاك الإشعال أو الموزع** ..*​*ويمكن معرفته من كتالوج الشركه المصنعه**..*​*تبريد المحرك*​*ـــــــــــ*​*أنواعه**:*​*1- **التبريد بالهواء*​*2- **التبريد بالماء*​*وتستخدم معظم السيارات نظام تبريد الماء** .. *​*ــ ــ ــ*​​*نظام تبريد المياه**:*​*فى هذا النظام تحيط المياه بالإسطوانات ويعمل سائل التبريد على حمل الحرارة* *الزائدة الناتجه عن الإحتراق** ..*​*من رأس الإسطوانه وجسم المحرك الى المشع . للتخلص منه لمنع تلف المحرك** ...*​*ويعتبر نظام التبريد بالسائل نظام كفء حيث يصل بالمحرك بسرعه لدرجة حرارة* *التشغيل** ...*​*كما يمكن التحركم فى درجة حرارة التشغيل .. حيث يؤدي ذلك الى زيادة كفاءة الأداء* *وتقليل الملوثات** ..*​*نظام تبريد الهواء*​*يعمل هذا النظام على إمرار الهواء عبر زعانف برأس وجسم المحرك... لحمل الحرارة* *الزائدة الناتجه عن الإحتراق** .. *​*وهو غير شائع الإستخدام فى محركات السيارات .. لقلة كفاءته*​


----------



## سمير شربك (8 أغسطس 2010)

الجزء الثالث (نظام التزييت 
الإحتكاك​ 
يعرف الإحتكاك بأنه مقومة الحركه بين سطحين متلامسين وفى معظم الحالات يصاحب الإحتكاك تآكل فى الأجزاء المتحركه ...وبالتالى تزداد الفضاوة أو
الخلوص بين الأسطح المتلامسه والذي يؤدى بدورة الى :
1- فقد جزء كبير من القدرة عن طريق الإحتكاك​ 
2- زيادة فى درجة الحرارة للأجزاء المتحركه والمحتكه​ 
وفى محركات السيارات يحدث الإحتكاك بين الأجزاء المتحركه كحلقات المكبس وجدران الإسطوانه واحتكاك البنوز ومحاور عمود المرفق بالكراسي ..​ 
من هنا نشأت فكرة تزييت السطوح وهى تقوم على الإحتفاظ بطبقة رقيقه من الزيت بين السطوح ويتراوح سمكها بين 0.001 و 0.002 من البوصه .​ 
وينبغى ضمان وجود طبقة بصفه دائمة فى مختلف درجات الحرارة .. وتحت تأثير جميع الضغوط وكلما تآكلت أجزاء المحرك كلما وجب استعمال زيت 
ذو لزوجة أكبر ..​ 
أنواع الإحتكاك:​ 
1- الإحتكاك الجاف :​ 
هو الإحتكاك الناتج عن انزلاق جسمين جافين لبعضهما وكلمما زادت خشونة الجسمين كلما كان الإحتكاك أكبر كلما ارتفعت درجة الحرارة ..​ 
ويجب ان تعرف أنه لايوجد سطح أملس بمعنى الكلمه فلو اختبرنا سطح ما تحت ميكروسكوب أو عدسة مكبر حتى لو كان هذا السطح مصقولا بماكينات
التشغيل لوجدنا به تعاريج وعلى ذلك ينزلق جسم فوق جسم آخر فإن هذه التعاريج تشتبك مع بعضها البعض وتحدث قوة تعمل على مقاومة الجسمين 
وتسمى بقوة الإحتكاك​



2- الإحتكاك اللزج :​ 
اذا فصل غشاء متكامل من الزيت له سمك معين بين سطحين متحركين فإن قوة الإحتكاك تقل فى هذه الحاله ..​ 
ويلاحظ ان قوة الإحتكاك فى هذه الحاله تتوقف على السرعه النسبيه بين السطوح المنزلقه وعلى مساحة سطح الإحتكاك وعلى لزوجة الزيت المستخدم
ويحدث هذا الإحتكاك اللزج فى أجزاء متعددة فى المحرك ..​ 
كراسي عمود المرفق الرئيسيه وكراسي أذرع التوصيل ( الركب ) وكراسي عمود الكامات حيث تكون طبقة من الزيت بين الكراسي فى السرعات المختلفه
للمحرك ..​ 
3- الإحتكاك ذو الغشاء الجزئي:​ 
نعنى بالغشاء الجزئي اى غشاء غير متكامل من الزيت يحدث بين السطوص المنزلقه حيث تعمل احتكاك معدنى ينهما ذو غشاء جزئي اى ( لا هو احتكاك
جاف ولا احتكاك لزج )​ 
والغشاء الجزئي يميل دائما الى ملء المنخفضات الموجودة فى السطوح .. فإن النتوءات العاليه تلتصق مع بعضها وتتآكل عند حركة الجسمين بالنسبه 
لبعضهما ..​ 
يحدث هذا النوع من الإحتكاك فى المحرك عند بدء ادارته بين شنابر المكبس وجدران الإسطوانه . لذا نجد ان فترة بدء الإدراة للمحرك وتدفئته هى
اقصى الظروف التى تؤدى الى تآكل أجزاء المحرك​ 
خواص زيوت التزييت :​ 
يوجد بعض الخصائص التى يجب توافرها فى زيت التزييت حيث تؤدى مهمتها على الوجه الأكمل وهى​ 
1- ان يكون ذو سيوله كافيه لكي ينتشر بين الأجزاء المتحركه ..​ 
2- ان يكون للزيت القدرة على الإحتفاظ بدرجة لزوجته عند ظروف التشغيل المختلفه والمقصود باللزوجه هو مقاومة الزيت للتدفق ..​ 
3- يجب ان يكون لزيت التزييت مقاومة كبيرة لللإحتراق مع ارتفاع درجات حرارة المحرك وبالتالى تقل نسبة تكون الكربون المترسب .​ 
4- يجب ان يقاوم الزيت عملية التأكسد التى تحدث له عنما ترتفع درجة حرارته وهذا التأكسد يكون مادة غرويه تعمل على انسداد ممرات الزيت كما
ينتج مواد كيمياويه تؤدى الى تآكل المحرك من الداخل .​ 
5- يجب ان يكون للزيت مقاومة ضد عمل الرغاوى الفقاقيع التى تؤدى الى انسكاب الزيت من فتحة التهويه لعلبة المرفق ..​ 
7- يجب ان يكون الزيت مقاوم للصدا ..​


تلف زيت التزييت :​ 
يتلف الزيت اثناء الإستخدام نتيجة لبعض التغيرات التى تحدث فى الزيت وهى :​ 
1- الأكسدة : حيث يتحول الزيت فى الأماكن التى تكون درجة حرارتها عاليه مثل الشنابر ( شنابر المكبس ) الى مركبات صمغيه اسفلتيه تعمل على 
التصاق حلقات المكابس ( الشنابر ) بمجاريها ويؤدى الى صعوبه فى التشغيل وقد يتأكسد الزيت مؤديا الى أحماض عضويه قد تكون سهلة التطاير وإذا 
تركز
أكثر من اللازم تعمل على تآكل كراسي التحميل بالمحرك .. وانسداد مواسير الزيت او تترسب على الصمامات كما تؤدى هذه الأكسدة الى تلف الأجزاء
الداخليه للمحرك ..​ 
2- تلوث الزيت : وله أسباب عده كتلوث الزيت بنواتج الإحتراق او بمركبات الرصاص وقد يتسرب احيانا بعض الوقود الغير محترق عبر الشنابر ويتصل
بالزيت الموجود بعلبة المرفق ( الكرتير ) ويختلط به فيقلل من لزوجته .​ 
لذا يجب تغيير الزيت بانتظام للمحافظه على المحرك .​ 
الإضافات المساعده لزيوت التزييت​ 
بالرغم من وجود مصافى ومرشحات عند مدخل الهواء بالمغذي ( الكربرتير ) وكذلك عند فتحة التهويه لعلبة المرفق , فإنه فى استطاعة
المواد الغريبه التسرب الى داخل المحرك بالإضافه الى ذلك فإنه كلما دار المحرك تتخلف عن عملية الإحتراق رواسب كربونيه 
عل حلقات المكابس والصمامات وكذلك قد يحدث بعض الأكسده لزيوت التزييت وتتكون رواسب أخرى ,
ونتيجه لهذه العوامل تتراكم الرواسب على أجزاء المحرك المختلفه وتقلل تدريجيا من قدرة المحرك كما تزيد من معدل تآكل أجزائه المتحركه ..
ولمنع أو تقليل تكون هذه الرواسب تضاف الى بعض أنواع الزيوت إضافات خاصه تقوم هذه الإضافات بفصل الكربون 
والمواد الغريبه التى تتكون داخل علبة المرفق وهى عبارة عن مادة دهنيه ثقيلة القوام سوداء اللون تعمل على انسداد مرشحات الزيت 
والمواسير وتعوق حركة الزيت , وهذه الإضافات هى :​ 
1- إضافات منع الأكسده :
وهى تعوق أكسده الزيت وتحول دون تكوين المواد الضارة بالزيت مثل الأحماض ..
2- إضافات التنظيف :
وهى تعمل على تنظيف أجزاء المحرك من نواتج الأكسده وتجعلها عالقه بالزيت غير انه لا يتيسر لهذه الإضافات تفتيت الأتربه ,,
3- إضافات منع الرغاوى :
وهى تعمل على ازالة فقاقيع الهواء الناتجه عن تقليب الزيت ولها أهميه خاصه فى حالة زيوت تزييت التروس السريعه ,,
4- إضافات إعاقة التجمد :
وهى تعوق تجمد المكونات الشمعيه فى الزيت فى دراجة الحرارة المنخفضه مما يسهل انسياب الزيت فى دائرة التزييت ..
5- إضافات منع التآكل :
وهى قلوية التأثير فهى تتعادل مع الأحماض الناتجه عن أكسدة الزيت والوقود فتقلل من التآكل الذي يمكن أن يحدث فى الأجزاء المعدنيه 
وخاصة الكراسي المصنوعه من سبائك النحاس ,,
6- إضافات تحسين معامل اللزوجه :
وهى تساعد الزيت على الإحتفاظ بلزوجته مع تغيير درجة الحرارة للمحرك بقدر الإمكان ويكون تغير اللزوجه بأقل درجة ممكنه 
بحيث يتمكن الزيت من تأدية وظائفه على أحسن وجه ..​​


----------



## سمير شربك (8 أغسطس 2010)

الجزء الرابع :​نظام الإشعال :​
تبدأ عملية الإحتراق فى محرك السيارة عن طريق شرارة , فينفجر خليط الهواء + الوقود المضغوط داخل الإسطوانه ,,​نظام الإشعال هو مصدر هذه الشراره .. التى تبدأ انفجارات خليط الهواء والوقود ..​الغرض من نظام الإشعال فى السيارة هو :​1- إعداد التيار الكهربائي ذات الجهد العالى لحدوث شرارة قويه بين قطبي شمعة الإقتراحات .​2- تنظيم توقيت حدوث الشرارة .​3- توزيع الشرارة على اسطوانات المحرك حسب ترتيب الإشعال​نظام الإشعال التقليدي​الأجزاء​1- البطاريه​2- مفتاح التشغيل​3- ملف التشغيل​4- الموزع​5- المكثف​6- قاطع التلامس​7- شمعات الإشعال​نظام الإشعال التقليدي يحتوى على دائرتين وهما:​1- الدائرة الإبتدائيه أو دائرة الضغط المنخفض .​2- الدائرة الثانويه أو دائرة الضغط العالى​1- الدائرة الإبتدائيه:​تتكون الدائرة الإبتدائيه من الأتى :​1- البطاريه​2- الملف الإبتدائي​3- قاطع التلامس ( قاطع التيار )​4- المكثف .​2- الدائرة الثانويه :​تتكون الدائرة الثانويه من :​1- الملف الثانوى​2- موزع الشرر​3- الأسلاك ( الموصله للضغط العالى لشمعات الإشعال )​4- شمعات الإشعال .​ 


ignition coil​ملف الإشعال :​ملف الإشعال هو عبارة عن محولك كهربائي ,, يحول ملف الإشعال , ( جهد البطاريه المنخفض ) ( 12 فولت ) الى جهد الإشعال العالى​ويتراوح بين 20000 الى 50000 فولت ,,​يتكون ملف الإشعال من قلب من رقائق الحديد المطاوع يحمل اللفيفه الثانويه ذات العدد الكبير المصنوعه من سلك النحاس المعزول الرفيع .​وتقع فوقها اللفيفه الثانويه ذات العدد القليل من لفات النحاس أكبر قطرا من سلك الملف الثانوى ..​ويلف هذان الملفان أحدهما داخل الآخر .. كما بالشكل ..​حيث يلف الملف الثانوى أولا حول القلب الحديدي ثم يلف حوله الملف الإبتدائي .. ويوجد \اخل بعض أنواع ملفات الإشعال زيت لتبريد الحرارة الناتجه​عن مرور التيار الكهربائي ذات الضغط العالى ,,​distributor​موزع الشرر :​يقوم موزع الشرر بقفل وفتح الدائرة بين البطاريه وملف الإشعال ,​كذلك يقوم موزع الشرر بتوزيع تيار الجهد العالى على شمعات الإشعال وتنظيم توقيت إشعال الشرارة حسب ترتيب الحريق فى المحرك​ويتم ذلك بواسطة العمود الدائر للموزع والعضو الدوار ( الشاكوش ) وغطاء الموزع ..​ويتكون موزع الشرر من الأجزاء الآتيه كما هو مبين بالشكل :​1- غطاء الموزع​2- العضو الدوار ( الشاكوش )​3- غطاء حافظ​4- العمود الدائر​5- حدبات القطع ( كامه )​6- أنبوب الضغط المنخفض​7- منظم التوقيت بالضغط المنخفض​8- المكثف​9- قاطع التلامس ( البلاتين )​غطاء موزع الشرر وعمود الدائر​​يقوم غطاء موزع الشرر بتوجيه تيار الملف الثانوى ( الجهد العالى ) من الملف الى شمعات الإشعال ..​حسب ترتيب الحريق داخل كل اسطوانه ,,​ويكون لمرة واحده كلما دار العمود الدائر دورة كامله ..​يوجد فى داخل الغطاء .. عدد من نقاط التلامس النحاسيه بقدر عدد اسطوانات المحرك ..​توزع هذه النقاط على محيط الغطاء . حيث تستقبل تيار الجهد العالى من العضو الدوار ( الشاكوش )​تيار الجهد العالى يسري من الملف الثانوى لملف الإشعال .. ثم الى غطاء الموزع فشريحة النحاس المثبته على الشكوش فإلى نقاط التلامس النحاسيه​بالغطاء وأخيرا الى الشمعات ,,​ويلاحظ بأن تيار الجهد العالى ينتقل من شريحة الشاكوش الى نقاط التلامس عبر ثغرة ( شرارة )​وهذا سبب وجود خلوص ( 0.025 مم ) بين شريحة الشاكوش ونقطة التلامس عندما يكون الغطاء فوق الموزع ,,​

contact breaker​قاطع التلامس ( الأبلاتين )​يقوم قاطع التلامس بدور أساسي فى دروة الإشعال . فهو يقوم بتقطيع التيار الكهربي المنخفض بالدائرة الإبتدائيه ..​حيث يسري هذا التيار من الدائرة الى مفتاح الإشعال .. فالملف الإبتدائي بملف الإشعال فالقطب الموجب لقاطع التلامس ,​فالقطب السالب فالأرض .. حيث تكمل الدائرة الإبتدائيه .. وعن طريق حدبات القطع ( كاماة الموزع ) يتم إبعاد القطب المتحرك لقاطع التلامس​مما يؤدى الى تلاشي المجال المغناطيسي وإحداث تيار تأثيري على الجهد فى الدائرة الثانويه مما يؤدى بدورة الى انطلاق شرارة الإشعال​عند قطبي شمعة الإشعال ,,​​ويتطلب الأمر فى المحركات متعددة الإسطوانات توزيع جهد الإشعال النبضي ,, الناشئ عند قطع التيار الإبتدائي فى ملف الإشعال ,​على شموع الإشعال فى مختلف الإسطوانات طبقا لتسلسل معين ,,​وتصمم حدبات القطع - التى يتحكم فيها عمود حدبات المحرك - بحيث يكون عدد رؤسها مناظرا لعدد الإسطوانات ,,​
المكثف​condenser​​​ 
يتكون المكثف من مجموعه من رقائق معدنيه وبينها شرائح عازله , وتلف كل من الرقائق والعوازل على شكل اسطوانه ..​وتحفظ هذه المكونات داخل علبه اسطوانية الشكل .. من الألومنيوم أو معدن آخر ,​ويتصل أحد طرفي الرقائق من الداخل بالعلبه ويصبح سالبا بينما الطرف الآخر يتصل بسلك متصل بالملف الإبتدائي ..​تستعمل المكثفات لتخزين الطاقه الكهربيه وبعد ذلك مباشرة تعود هذه الطاقه فى عكس الإتجاه الأول ,,​للمكثف فائدتين مهمتين وهما :​1- يعمل على زيادة القوة الكهربيه الدافعه المستنتجه فى الملف الثانوى .. فعند قطع دائرة الملف الإبتدائي ..​بواسطة قاطع التلامس يحدث تفريغ للطاقه .. الكهربيه المخزنه فى المكثف فى عكس اتجاه التيار الأصلي ,,​وهذا يؤدى الى سرعة تلاشي المجال المغناطيسي . الناشئ عند مرور التيار الكهربي بالملف الإبتدائي.​2- يحمى نقاط التلامس من الحريق والتلف من الشرارة اللتى تحدث على قاطع التلامس عن توصيل وقطع التيار فيمتص ويخزن الطاقه الكهربيه ..​وأى عيب فى المكثف يؤدى الى تلف قاطع التلامس سريعا وضعف الشرارة .. بحيث لا تكفى لإشعال الوقود بالإسطوانه​أو لعدم حدوث الشرارة بالمرة ,,​ 

شمعة الإشعال
تقوم الشمعه بإشعال خليط الوقود والهواء باسطوانات محرك البنزين وذلك عن طريق تفريغ كهربائي عالى الجهد ..​على هيئة شرارة تمر عبر قطبي الشمعه فى غرفة الحريق داخل المحرك ..​وتخضع شمعة الإشعال فى عملها لشروط تشغيل قاسيه ومتغيرة . حيث يتغير الضغط ودرجة الحرارة فى غرفة الحريق ..​إذ يقتضي تمدد أجزاء شموع الإشعال الناتج عن التسخين .. متطلبات عالية الجوده فى خواص مواد العزل الخزفيه وأحكام منع تسرب الغازات​فى شمعة الإشعال .​كما يجب ات تكون الأجسام العازله ذات مقاومه عاليه للإجهادات الميكانيكيه ضد الضغط ,, والصدمات والطرق ..​وذات موصوليه حراريه جيده وقدرة عزلب كهربيه عاليه ..​وتثبت شمعات الإشعال فى المحرك برأس الإسطوانه بحيث يتم إحراق خليط الوقود والهواء بسرعه وكفاءة​مكونات شمعة الإشعال :​​أجزاء أساسيه​1- جسم من الصلب بقطب جانبي توصيله كهربائيا ( سالب ) أى متصل بجسم المحرك ,,​2- العازل ويصنع من الخزف ..​3- قطب مركزى ..​أجزاء مفصله :​1- صامولة ربط السلك​2- العازل​3- القطب المركزى​4- الصاموله سداسيه​5- كتلة مصهر​6- حلقة احكام​7- لولب الربط​8- القطب المركزى ( الموجب )​9- القطب الجانبي ( الأرض )​تصنيف شمعات الإشعال​يتم تصنيف شموع الإشعال حسب المقاسات والتصميم .. والخواص الحراريه . أما الخواص التصميميه ومقاسات شمعة الإشعال فهذا يختص به​الشركه المصنعه ..​أما الخاصيه الحراريه تعتمد على مسار نقل الحرارة من القطب المركزى الى جدار الإسطوانه ,, حيث مياه التبريد أو التبريد الهوائي ..​فكلما زاد طول مقدمة الشمعه كلما زادت سخونة هذه الشمعه وذلك لأان مسار الحرارة من مقدمة الشمعه للجسم الملامس لجدار الإسطوانه​وماء التبريد يصبح طويلا وبالتالى يبطئ تسرب الحرارة وتظل الشمعه ساخنه نسبيا .. وتسمى شمعه ساخنه ..​ويكون الشكل الداخلى للشمعه الساخنه مخروطيا وذلك لان الشكل المخروطى بطئ نسبيا فى تهريب الحرارة ..​وكلما نقص طول مقدمة الشمعه كلما قصر مسار الحرارة من القطب المركزى لجدار راس الإسطوانه يتحسن نقل الحراة وتبقي باردة​وتسمي شمعه بارده ..​استعمالات الشمعات الساخنه :​تستعمل فى المحركات الآتيه :​1- محركات السيارات التى تعمل فى جو بارد أو فى الشتاء أو بداخل المدن . لأن درجة حراارتها لا تصل الى درجة التشغيل العاديه​2- المحركات التى تعمل عند أحمال عاليه ولكن لفترات قصيرة​3- المحركات المستهلكه ذات الخلوصات الزائده وذلك كعلاج مؤقت لحين عمل عمرة كامله للمحرك ففى هذه الحالات يتسرب زيت​المحرك لغرفة الحريق عبر حلقات المكبس المتآكل مما يؤدى الى تكوين كربون على مقدمة الشمعه ولذلك يجب ان تكون الشمعه ساخنه حتى تقوم بحرق هذا​الكربون وإلا أدى الى إعاقة الإشعال وقفز الشرارى ..​4- المحركات التى تعمل معظم فترة تشغيلها عند أحمال متوسطه​5- المحركات ذات نسب الإنضغاط المنخفضه . والسرعات القليله​
توقيت الشراره وتنظيمها​هذا الحديث إستكمالا لحديث الحلقتين السابقتين واللتان كنا نتكلم فيهما عن نظام الإشعال ..​نظام الإشعال 1​نظام الإشعال 2​يجب أت تحدث شرارة الإشعال تأثيرها عند وضع معين من المكبس .. لكى تشعل خليط الوقود والهواء..​ويعطى توقيت الإشعال من قبل الشركه المنتجه للمحرك .​أما بالملليمتر من طول شوط المكبس أو بدرجة الزاوية من عمود المرفق .. مقاسه من النقطه الميته العليا ..​يضبط توقيت الإشعال . حسب سرعة المحرك وكذلك حسب الحمل على المحرك ..​الضبط حسب السرعه​كلما زادت السرعه قل زمن المشوار للمكبس ولإعطاء الشحنه زمنا كافيا للإحتراف قبل وصول المكبس الى النقطه الميته العليا ..​يجب تقديم ميعاد الشرارة كلما زادت السرعه ويقوم بهذا العمل منظم توقيت الإشعال بالطرد المركزى ,,​طريقة عمل منظم توقيت الإشعال بالطرد المركزى​عندما يتجاوز عمود المرفق وكذلك عمود الموزع عددا معينا من الدورات فى الدقيقه فإن أوزان الطرد المركزى يندفعان نحو الخارج بتأثير​القوة الطارده .. المركزيه ضد شد النابض . وتنتقل حركة الأوزان الى التابع أو لوحة الكامه التى تحرك معها الكامه . حركه زاويه فى اتجاه الدوران​وبذلك تسبق الكامه وضعها الأصلي فيتقدم موعد الشرارة تدريجيا حسب ازدياد السرعه ..​يوجد منظم توقيت الإشعال بالطرد المركزى داخل موزع الإشعال أسفل لوحة قاطع التلامس ..​ويكون مثبتا على عمود الموزع ذاته ..​الضبط حسب الحمل على المحرك​ندما بكون الحمل خفيفا تكون فتحة الخانق ضيقه .. لذلك لا تمتلء الإسطوانه بالشحنه تماما وينخفض الضغط داخلها نسبيا . وذلك​تكثر نسبة العادم المتخلفه فى الشحنه الجديده نسبيا.​ويؤدى كل من انخفاض الضغط داخل الإسطوانه وكثرة العادم المتخلف فى الشحنه الجديده الى الحاجه لزمن أطول لحرق الشحنه ..​فلذلك يجب تقديم الشرارة كلما خف الحمل والتأخيرها كلما ازداد الحمل​طريقة عمل منظم توقيت الإشعال بالضغط المنخفض ( بالخلخله ) :​عندما يكون الحمل كبيرا تكون فتحة الخانق كبيرة ولا يكون خلخله كبيرة على الغشاء المرن فلا يتحرك ..​وعندما يكون الحمل خفيفا تكون فتحة الخانق ضيقه وتحدث خلخله كبيرة بغرفة الضغط وبمساعدة الضغط الجوى الموجود داخل الغرفه ..​يتحرك الغشاء المرن جهة اليمين ضد ضغط النابض ( الياي) ويقوم الذراع بتحرك لوحه ( صفيحه ) القاطع بحركة زاويه​ضد ضغط النابض مسببه بذلك تقديم موعد الشرارة​موزع الشرارة​1- لوحة قاطع التمس​2- غشاء الضغط​3- غرفة الضغط لتأخير الشرارة​4- غرفة الضغط لتقديم الشرارة​5- جسم منظم توقيت الإشعال بالضغط المنخفض​6- صمام الخانق​7- مدخل الهواء الرئيسي .​​
​​​​


----------



## سمير شربك (8 أغسطس 2010)

الجزء الخامس : نظام الإشعال الإلكترونى​​تستلزم المحركات الحديثة سريعة الدوران متطلبات معينه فى الإشعال بالبطاريه .. لا يمكن أن يحققها قاطع التلامس ,,

لذا فقد حلت عناصر تركيب أشباه الموصلات الإلكترونيه محل قاطع التلامس الميكانيكي فى نظام الإشعال الحديث ,,

ولعناصر تركيب أشباه الموصلات الإلكترونيه عدة ميزات نذكر منها :

1- الحصول على جهد إشعال عالى وشرارة قويه حتى عند أقصي سرعة دوران للمحرك ..

2- عمر أطول .. حيث لا يوجد اى احتراق لنقاط التلامس .

3- لا يحتاج لصيانه دائمه .. لانه يستعمل مفتاح الكتروني خالى من التعويق ,,

4- أعطال إشعال أقل فى ظروف السير الصعبه ( الطقس البارد ، ازدحام الطريق السريع .. إلخ ,)​​تنقسم أنظمة الإشعال الإلكترونى الى قسمين ..:

1- الإشعال التارنزستورى بالملف المتحكم فيه بنقاط التلامس ميكانيكا .. أو بدون نقاط تلامس ( محرك الكترونى كامل )

2- الإشعال بالمكثف عالى الجهد أو بالثايرستور الذي يكون التحكم فيه بنقاط التلامس أو بدن ..​أجزاء ذاكرة الإشعال النصف الكترونى :

1- البطاريه 

2- مفتاح الإشعال

3- مقاومة الموازنه

4- مفتاح تشغيل ببادئ الحركه

5- ملف الإشعال

6- قاطع التلامس

7- كامة الموزع

8- موزع الإشعال 

9- شمعات الإشعال

10- وحدة التحكم .​نظام الإشعال الإلكترونى بقاطع التلامس :

فى هذا النوع من الإشعال يتم استخدام الترانزستور كقااطع للتيار .. استعمال الترانزستور يسمح برفع التيار المار بالدائرة الإبتدائيه

للإشعال .. ضعف ما يمكن الحصول عليه فى حالة استخدام قاطع التلامس ..

وفى هذا النوع من الإشعال .. لم يعد التيار الكهربائي الرئيسي يمر عبر نقطتى قاطع التلامس بل صار يمر عبر الترانزيستور

فأصبح هناك تيار ذو قيمه منخفشه جدا 

يسمى تيار التحكم فى الترانزيستور يمر عبر نقطتى قاطع التلامس 

وتبلغ قيمته 0.2 أمبير وبذلك أمكن تجنب المخاطر التى تنتج عن مرور تيار كهربي 

مرتفع بين نقطتى قاطع التلامس مما يؤدى الى ضمان تشغيل أحسن وعمر أطول .. لنقطتى قاطع التلامس ..​نقطة الإشعال :

تعتمد على :

1- سرعة المحرك ( يجب أن يكون الإشعال مبكرا كلما زادت سرعة المحرك )

2- حمل المحرك 

أما توقيف الإشعال فيعتمد على :

1- إثقال الطرد المركزى 

2- جهاز نظام الخلخله عند الحمل .​الدوافع خلف تطوير نظام الإشعال الإلكترونى :

هناك العديد من الأسباب التى أدت الى تطوير هذا النظام .

1- حرق الخليط بشكل جيد داخل غرفة الإحتراق .

2- تقليل استهلاك الوقود

3- تقليل التلوث

4- تحسين قدرة المحرك , عزم المحرك , كفاءة المحرك .

5- إطالة عمر المحرك 

6- تقليل الصيانه .​تقديم الشرارة :

يتم تقديمها بواسطة :

1- نظام الخلخله وذلك عند حمل المحرك .

2- جهاز الطرد المركزى وذلك عند سرعة المحرك.

3- فى أنظمة الإشعال الإلكترونى ... يتم تقديم الإشعال بواسطة درجة حرارة الخليط أو التغير فى خليط النسخه .​أهمية توقيت الإشعال فى جميع انظمة الإشعال سواء ميكانيكا أو ألكترونيا هو تحديد نقطة الإشعال .

المكثف يجب أن يكون مشحون فى الوقت المناسب قبل الوصول الى نقطة الإشعال الحقيقيه​​​جهد الإحتراق :

العوامل المؤثرة عليه :

كيبل شمعة الإشعال , شمعة الإشعال , خلوص الشمعه , الشحنه المضغوطه .​طاقة الإشعال :

تحتاج الى 0.2 ميجا جول من الطاقة لإشعال الوقود .

إذا كان الخليط غنى او فقير فإننا نحتاج الى 0.3 ميجا جول .. إذا كانت طاقة الإشعال غير كافيه .

فإنه لن يحدث إشعال ويكون هناك فقد فى 

الإشعال ( الإحتراق )

العوامل التي تؤثر على الإشعال :

1- الحث الجيد

2- سهولة تدفق الوقود الى غرفة الإحتراق 

3- فترة زمن الشرارة 

4- طول شمعة الإشعال 

5- كثافة تدفق الوقود ( هو أهم المؤثرات فى احراق الشحنه .. )

6- طول شمعة الإشعال 

7- موقع شمعة الإشعال .. ( يتم تحديدها عند تصميم نظام الإشعال )

موقع شمعة الإشعال له تأثير على غازات العادم وخاصة عند السرعه البطيئه ..

طاقة الإشعال العاليه وطول فترة زمن الإشعال لها أهميه فى حالة الخليط الفقير ..

عن مقارنة الإشعال التقليدي بالترانزستورى 

نلاحظ فى الترانزستورى ان شرارته تقلل غاز hc وتحافظ على ثباته وبالتالى نعومة وانتظام دوران المحرك ..

إذا كان هناك رطوبه فى شمعة الإشعال أو الكيابل ينتج عن ذلك تقليل فترة الإشعال .. وزيادة العادم وربما فقد اشعال كامل .

هذا لايتم ملاحظته من قبل السائق ولكن بواسطة استهلاك وقود زائد وبالتالى تلف محول الحفاز​pollutant emission 

زاوية الإشعال A2 أو نقطة الإشعال لها أهميه على كمية غازات العادم , العزم , استهلاك الوقود , دوران المحرك , 

أهم غازات العادم hc الهيدرو كربونات الغير محترقه , nox أكاسيد النيتروجين , أول أكسيد الكربون cc

الدق :

يكون هذا الدق بسبب نقطة الإشعال عند تقديمها او تأخيرها ..

إذا كان هناك تقديم فى الإشعال . فإنه يحترق الخليط عند نقاط مختلفه فى غرفة الإحتراق .

وهذا يعنى عدم انتظام احتراق الخليط وبالتالى يحدث الدق ويمكن سماعها ...عند السرعات المنخفضه للمحرك ..

الدق يمكن ان يؤدى الى تلف المحرك .. ولذلك يجب اصلاحه بواسطة تحديد النقطة الأمثل للإشعال والوقود



ولكم الشكر الجزيل لإزعاجكم بالإطلاع على المعلوات الغنيه 

مع رجاء وضع الرد والراي


----------



## سمير شربك (9 أغسطس 2010)

مكيف السياره والصيف


----------



## مصطفى المهند (24 أغسطس 2010)

ماذا يعني ipالموجود ضمن مواصفات المحرك الكهربائي


----------



## Eng.Amr Salah (25 أغسطس 2010)

يا جماعة شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع
بس يا ريت يكون فى صور ورسومات توضيحية


----------



## سمير شربك (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مصطفى المهند قال:


> ماذا يعني ipالموجود ضمن مواصفات المحرك الكهربائي


 معنى IP ساشرحه لك من خلال مطالعتي التاليه 
هى عبارة عن رمز يعبر عن قيمة الحماية ضد المياة والاجسام الصلبة

هي تحدد درجة الحماية ضد الماء والاجسام الصلبة ولها جدول خاص وتبدا من الحماية الكاملة ضد الماء و الاتربة Ip68 الى عدم وجود اي حماية (الاشياء المكشوفة Ip00 
كذلك هناك درجات وقاية ضد الانفجار Ex وهناك حمايات اخرى كثيرة
ويمكنك الأستعانة بالرابط التالي 
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/ip-ingress-protection-d_452.html
وشكرا لك​


----------



## سمير شربك (14 ديسمبر 2010)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## cdkareem (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## RZN149 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## سمير شربك (19 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم وبردودك اللطيفه 
واهلا بكم في الملتقى


----------



## wamawy (2 يناير 2011)

كلام مفيد جدا


----------



## سمير شربك (5 يناير 2011)

ساضيف في موسعة الأسئلة والأجوبة 
الموضوع التالي : وهو يهم كل من يهتم في إدارة اسطول الروافع الشوكية 
تعليمات السلامة الخاصة بالرافعات الشوكية 

*تعتمد المنشآت الصناعية كثيراً على الرافعات الشوكية لرفع وتحميل ونقل المعدات والمواد وبالاخص داخل المخازن والمستودعات ، وكغيرها من المعدات لها مخاطر على سلامة العاملين يجب العمل على تجنبها، كما أنها تحتاج إلى سائقين مؤهلين ومدربين لقيادتها وإستعمالها.*​​*إرشادات السلامة الخاصة بالرافعات الشوكية :

1-غير مصرح بقيادة واستعمال الرافعات الشوكية إلا بواسطة العاملين الذين تلقوا تدريباً علي ذلك ومعتمدين من قبل المدير المسئول.

2-قبل إستعمال وقيادة الرافعات الشوكية يتم إجراء الفحوصات الأتية:

•التأكد من أن خزان الوقود مملوء وعدم وجود تسرب للسولار من المعدة (إذا كانت تدار بالسولار).
•فحص مستوي سائل التبريد بالمعدة.
•فحص مستوي زيت المحرك.
•فحص عدادات المعدة ومفاتيح التشغيل.
•فحص أجهزة التنبيه بالمعدة والتأكد من صلاحيتها.
•فحص عجلات المعدة والتأكد من صلاحيتها.
•فحص الفرامل والتأكد من صلاحيتها (فرامل القدم وفرامل اليد).
•رفع وخفض شوكتي المعدة للتأكد من أنهما تعملان بصورة جيدة (حتى نهاية المشوار).
•التأكد من صلاحية مرآة الرؤية الخلفية.
•فحص الإضاءة الخاصة بالمعدة والتأكد من صلاحيتها.
•التأكد من صلاحية جهاز إطفاء الحريق. 
•حزام الأمان موجود وبحالة جيدة.
•شوكتا المعدة بحالة سليمة ولا يوجد بهما تلفيات.
•عدم وجود تسرب للزيت من النظام الهيدروليكى للمعدة. 
•البطارية سليمة وأقطابها سليمة.
•التوصيلات الكهربائية سليمة وعدم وجود تلف بالعازل الخاص بها.



-يمنع منعاً باتاً رفع أي أشخاص بواسطة شوكتي المعدة لتناول أية مواد من الأرفف العلوية ( كما في الشكل ).​​
4-في حالة وجود أي عطل بالمعدة غير مسموح باستخدامها ويجب التبليغ عنه فوراً.

5-على سائق الرافعة عدم تركها وهي تعمل والذهاب إلي أي مكان وإذا اضطر إلي ذلك يجب إيقافها عن العمل وإرجاع الشوكتين حتى تلامسان الأرض مع رفع فرامل اليد وسحب مفاتيح التشغيل قبل المغادرة .

6-قبل استعمال المعدة يجب ارتداء معدات السلامة التالية للوقاية الشخصية:

-خوذة سلامة Helmet 
-حذاء السلامة Safety Shoes

7-يجب إستخدام آلة التنبيه والفلاشر الضوئى عند الإقتراب من التقاطعات أو زوايا الرؤية اللامرئية .
8-فى حالة ما إذا كانت المواد المرفوعة بواسطة شوكتى المعدة تحجبان الرؤية ، يتم قيادة الرافعة للخلف ببطء .
​​
9-يجب تحاشى الإنحناءات الحادة حتى لا يتسبب ذلك فى إنقلاب الرافعة الشوكية.

10-يجب عدم تجاوز السرعة القررة للقيادة داخل موقع العمل كذلك غير مسموح بإيقاف الرافعة الشوكية أمام حنفيات الحريق أو أبواب الطوارىء.

11-يجب تحديد وزن المواد المراد رفعها بالرافعة الشوكية والتأكد أن هذا الوزن لا يزيد عن قدرة الرافعة الشوكية (مكتوب على لوحة البيانات الخاصة بالمعدة).​​
12-يجب وضع شوكتي الرافعة أسفل الحمل المراد رفعه بطريقة سليمة حتي لا يسقط الحمل عند حركة الرافعة كذلك يجب مراعاة مركز ثقل الرافعة حتى لا تنقلب.

13-عند رفع المواد بواسطة شوكتى الرفع يجب ألا تزيد المسافة بين الشوكتين والأرض عن 8 بوصة (20 سم) ولا تقل عن 4 بوصة (10 سم) .​​
14-في حالة انتهاء العمل بالمعدة يجب إرجاع الشوكتين إلي الوضع المأمون وأخذ مفتاح التشغيل منها وتسليمه إلي المسئول بالمخازن.

15-يتم إعادة شحن بطاريات الرافعات الشوكية التى تدار بالكهرباء فى مكان جيد التهوية.

16-أثناء قيادة الرافعة الشوكية ، غير مسموح بالبروز بالجسم خارج الكابينة .​​
17-يجب مراعاة إرتفاع الأبواب ومدى ملائمتها لإرتفاع الرافعة الشوكية قبل المرور خلالها .​​*


----------



## سمير شربك (5 يناير 2011)

الموضوع الآخر الهام هو 
اسباب انهيار التروس وطبيعة تصميمها وهذا الموضوع يتوافق مع اهتراء التروس في علب السرعه والدفرنس 
أهم اسباب انهيار أسنان التروس​

​يتم تصميم الترس بناءا على أما إنهيار السنة أو انهيار السطح​

وانهيار السنة نادرا مايحدث لأنه يحدث في جذع السنة ويكون السبب هو أما عيب في السباكة في حالة ان الترس مسبوك واحيانا يحدث اثناء انتاجة علي ماكينة الفريزة وأيضا قد يحدث بسبب إختلاف خطوة الترسين فيحدث اصطدام للترسين فيؤدي الي انهيارهما.
​أما إنهيار السطح له ثلاث أقسام :​​1- -التاّكل:​
ويحدث نتيجة تضاريس السطح وخشونة حيث 

قوة الإحتكاك = معامل الإحتكاك*الحمل*السرعة 

ولايجوز الا التغير في معامل الإحتكاك ويتم ذلك عن طريق:

1. التزيت لتقليل الإحتكاك بين السطحين.
2. زيادة نعومة السطح.​2- -النقر:​
نتيجة وجود اجهادات ضغط وشد علي سطح السنة نتيجة الدوران اّلاف المرات في الدقيقة يؤدي ذلك لتغير معدل الحمل ممايؤدي ذلك الي وجود حركة نسبية بين ذرات المعدن فيؤدي الي تقليل قوة الترابط بين ذرات المعدن فيؤدي الي انفصال الذرات عن بعضها البعض فيظهر علي شكل تاّكل وتحدث هذه الظاهرة بشكل كبير في السرعات العالية.

الحل

يمكن تقليل هذه الظاهرة عن طريق ضخ كمية من الزيت بين الاسنان وذلك اذا كان في وجه السنة اما اذا كان في ال flank غير لزوجة الزيت اما اذا كان في جذع السنة اما بضبط توازي المحاور الترسين او استخدام الزيت.

ملاحظة هذه الظاهرة ظاهرة النقر لابد من وجودها في جميع انواع التروس


3- ظاهرة الـ Scaring :

وهي تتبع نفس طريق النقر ولكن تختلف في حدوثا حيث تحدث عند السرعات المنخفضة مع الأحمال الكبيرة حيث يمنع ذلك دخول الزيت بين الأسنان فيؤدي ذلك الي حدوث انصهار لحظي فيؤدي الي ظهور نقر ولكن في هذه المرحلة يكون كبير.

الحل

ويمكن تقليل حدوث هذه الظاهرة من خلال زيادة صلادة السطح للأسنان عن طريق المعالجات الحرارية.​


----------



## سمير شربك (10 فبراير 2011)

موقع رائع بكل مايخص السيارات من فيديو وكتب 
وشرح جميع الدارات 

http://www.engineeringautomotive.com
اتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## salama shamel (8 مايو 2011)

ادعو الله ان يجازى من اعطانا من علمة خير الجزاء وان يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتة وكفارة عن كل سيئاتة ان الله هو العليم الخبير


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (24 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة


----------



## عبدالله المحجوب (28 يوليو 2012)

فكرة حلوه ربي يعطيك الاجر العظيم


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (27 أغسطس 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## كمال البدراني (7 نوفمبر 2012)

كيف اعمل تايم لمحرك عند فتحه اعمل توافقيه للتايم كيس لسياره مارسيدس تريله حجم 1838 موديل 1992


----------

